# Ranking de los mejores depósitos a corto en España



## 2pos (12 Sep 2007)

Barclaysbank (www.barclays.es) 7% a 3 meses Máximo 60.000e
Activobank (www.activobank.es) 7% a 3 meses Máximo 25.000e
Openbank (www.openbank.es) 11% a 1 mes max.100.000e
Activobank (www.activobank.es) 10% a 1 mes Máximo 25.000e
Tubancaja (www.tubancaja.es) 10% a 1 mes max. 100000e
Citibank (www.citibank.com) 10% a 1 mes max.40000e
Barclaysbank (www.barclays.es) 10% a 1 mes max. 40000e
Citibank (www.citibank.com) 6% a tres meses max. 40000e
Citibank (www.citibank.com) 5% a seis meses max. 40000e
Uno-e (www.uno-e.com) 6,40% a seis meses max. 100.000e
Activobank (www.activobank.es) 5% a 12 meses max. 100.000e




Todos estos depósitos son con disponibilidad inmediata y sin penalizacion. Asociados a cuentas corrientes sin gastos y solo para nuevos clientes, aunque algunos se pueden contratar por clientes que hagan incrementos de saldo. De todas estas entidades, la única que cobra por transferencias es Barclaysbank. El Bancopopular, si es en propia plaza no cobra nada y si es en plaza distinta, el 0,3 por mil.
Citibank tiene tarifa plana por transferencia de 1 euro, independientemente de la cantidad a transferir.
Si alguien sabe de algo mejor o de alguno que se me olvida, estaría bien que lo apuntara para editar el post.
Saludos.


----------



## MAZINGUERPETA (12 Sep 2007)

gracias por la currada


----------



## Sukarrieta (13 Sep 2007)

no encuentro en la pagina de activo bank el link para el deposito al 7%, solo veo un link para un 5%....

https://www.activobank.com/applic/c...OSITOS_TRADICIONALES/DEPOSITO_ACTIVO_3_MESES/

alguien me puede guiar...?


----------



## Sportacus (13 Sep 2007)

*Prueba aquí:*

https://www.activobank.com/es/HERRA...SITOS_TRADICIONALES/?menuid=27446&language=es


----------



## Sukarrieta (13 Sep 2007)

gracias, ya esta.
max 25000 y hay que pasar por la oficina para darles el dni....


----------



## burbujasplot (13 Sep 2007)

2pos dijo:


> Activobank (www.activobank.es) 7% a 3 meses Máximo 100.000e
> Bancopopular (www.bancopopular-e.com) 7% a tres meses max. 25000e
> Openbank (www.openbank.es) 11% a 1 mes max.50000e
> Activobank (www.activobank.es) 10% a 1 mes Máximo 100.000e
> ...



bankinter un 10% a un mes, hasta 30000e


----------



## 2pos (13 Sep 2007)

burbujasplot dijo:


> bankinter un 10% a un mes, hasta 30000e




Bankinter ha retirado esta oferta. Ya no ofrece el 10% a un mes.


----------



## jens (13 Sep 2007)

Para quien esté interesado en seguir la actualidad de los depósitos bancarios, en el blog http://ahorronline.blogspot.com mantienen una lista actualizada: 

http://ahorronline.googlepages.com/depositos-y-cuentas.htm

(No tengo nada que ver con este blog. Lo digo porque ya lo he posteado en otras ocasiones y luego la gente es muy malpensada).


----------



## 2pos (13 Sep 2007)

01dghnmdghmdgh


----------



## Andorrano (16 Sep 2007)

A mi la verdad .. los depositos a un mes parecen una mierda ... no es más que un anzuelo para que les lleves el dinero ¿y luego que?

Yo la verdad paso de estar comiendome el coco abriendo cuentas que voy a tener que cerrar dentro un mes.

Solo me fijo en cosas un poco más a largo plazo .. vamos .. que menos que seis meses o un año.


----------



## malagueña (16 Sep 2007)

Ya, pero si tienes una cantidad decente, pongamos 20.000 o 30.000 euros, pues en un mes te puedes sacar doscientos euros... joer pues yo por esa cantidad sí que me molesto en abrir y cerrar cuentas.Aunque luego, tienes razón, son ofertas anzuelo y es un poco incordio andar así


----------



## malayoscuro (16 Sep 2007)

*otra más*

al igual que el compañero, también he posteado esto en anteriores ocasiones:

http://www.comparador.com/www/es-es/cgi/comp_cliente+fichhtml?nombre=comp_cliente/index.html

En esta página podéis consultar los mejores depósitos, las mejores hipotecas y demás historias...


----------



## Sacarino (16 Sep 2007)

pues yo por 100-200 pavos que me viene a dar de rentabilidad en un mes sí que me muevo...total son dos visitas a la sucursal. 100-200 euros es lo que gano currando en 4-5 días así que sí...me doy el paseo y me como el tarro en internet. 

Son 100-200 pavos que son para mí y muy ricos que son...si te los dan por tocarte los huevos bienvenidos sean. ¿no?


----------



## 2pos (16 Sep 2007)

Andorrano dijo:


> A mi la verdad .. los depositos a un mes parecen una mierda ... no es más que un anzuelo para que les lleves el dinero ¿y luego que?
> 
> Yo la verdad paso de estar comiendome el coco abriendo cuentas que voy a tener que cerrar dentro un mes.
> 
> Solo me fijo en cosas un poco más a largo plazo .. vamos .. que menos que seis meses o un año.




Cada persona toma sus decisiones y vela sus intereses. No seré yo quien intente cambiarle su opinión, pero le diré algo:
Cuando contraté mi primer depósito de bienvenida yo tenía mis ahorros en una entidad que entonces daba un 2.5 que era lo máximo consegible en aquellos días. En un solo mes obtuve lo que "mi banco" me hubiera dado en seis. Medio año. Desde entonces no he parado.
Si por tres llamadas a un 902 alguien me da dinero, yo llamo. Es así de simple.
Para mi todos los bancos son el mismo Ente. No tengo preferencias y francamente, todos funcionan bien a este nivel. El dinero de mis ahorros no existe, solo son números sobre papel hasta que yo decida hacerlos efectivo.
Si te organizas y haces las contrataciones con tiempo suficiente no deben pasar más de tres días con el dinero parado entre depósito y depósito y estas cuentas se cancelan con suma facilidad al término del depósito.
Por experiencia le digo que, haciéndolo con extremo cuidado, el peligro es el mismo que si usted no lo mueve. En mi caso, por ejemplo, solo hago por interne las contrataciones de las cuentas (no me fío), las transacciones y cambios de claves siempre desde cabinas telefónicas diferentes.
Otra cosa es que usted no necesite o no quiera tomarse esas molestias.
Un saludo


----------



## Catacrack (17 Sep 2007)

2pos dijo:


> Todos estos depósitos son con disponibilidad inmediata y sin penalizacion. Asociados a cuentas corrientes sin gastos y solo para nuevos clientes, aunque algunos se pueden contratar por clientes que hagan incrementos de saldo. De todas estas entidades, la única que cobra por transferencias es Barclaysbank. El Bancopopular, si es en propia plaza no cobra nada y si es en plaza distinta, el 0,3 por mil.
> Citibank tiene tarifa plana por transferencia de 1 euro, independientemente de la cantidad a transferir.
> Si alguien sabe de algo mejor o de alguno que se me olvida, estaría bien que lo apuntara para editar el post.
> Saludos.



Entonces puedes abrir y cerrar cuentas tranquilamente sin tener que estar unos plazos determinados (1 año x ejemplo) y no te cobran nada por dejarlas a cero o cerrarla venzido el mes de bienvenida ?


----------



## jens (17 Sep 2007)

Catacrack dijo:


> Entonces puedes abrir y cerrar cuentas tranquilamente sin tener que estar unos plazos determinados (1 año x ejemplo) y no te cobran nada por dejarlas a cero o cerrarla venzido el mes de bienvenida ?



Más o menos, así es. Al menos con los bancos que yo conozco, que son ING, Uno-e y Openbank. Consulta cada caso particular, por si acaso.


----------



## 2pos (17 Sep 2007)

Catacrack dijo:


> Entonces puedes abrir y cerrar cuentas tranquilamente sin tener que estar unos plazos determinados (1 año x ejemplo) y no te cobran nada por dejarlas a cero o cerrarla venzido el mes de bienvenida ?




Las cuentas asociadas a estos depósitos son siempre gratuitas. Efectivamente, aunque estén un año abiertas. Las que tienen oficinas física, normalmente disponen de un impreso que te hacen rellenar para cancelar la cuenta sin ningún problema. Activobank, por ejemplo, te la cancela con una simple llamada telefónica tras identificarte.
Tan solo Citibank, obliga a mandar un fax, que yo sepa.


----------



## Catacrack (18 Sep 2007)

2pos dijo:


> Openbank (www.openbank.es) 11% a 1 mes max.50000e




Pasado el mes a un 11%TAE a que interes se queda la cuenta... no lo encuentro por ninguna parte.

Gracias


----------



## dra.Queen (18 Sep 2007)

Catacrack dijo:


> Pasado el mes a un 11%TAE a que interes se queda la cuenta... no lo encuentro por ninguna parte.
> 
> Gracias



Cuenta open plus (domiciliando nómina), 3'50 TAE.
Cuenta open (sin domiciliar), 2'5'% TAE.

http://ahorronline.googlepages.com/depositos-corto-plazo-y-cuentas.htm


----------



## Don Vito (18 Sep 2007)

2pos dijo:


> Activobank (www.activobank.es) 7% a 3 meses Máximo 100.000e
> Bancopopular (www.bancopopular-e.com) 7% a tres meses max. 25000e
> Openbank (www.openbank.es) 11% a 1 mes max.50000e
> Activobank (www.activobank.es) 10% a 1 mes Máximo 50.000e
> ...




Respecto al "ActivoBank" del Banco Sabadell, deciros que la cantidad mínima de ingreso son 3.000 euritos.

Bajo mi punto de vista, creo que lo más útil es abrir una cuenta naranja con una cantidad moderada de pasta (unos ahorrillos) y olvidarse de ella durante un tiempo, y después cuando creza, ir rotándola por los diferentes servicios que se han puesto arriba


----------



## Ultimo <mohicano (19 Sep 2007)

Don Vito dijo:


> Respecto al "ActivoBank" del Banco Sabadell, deciros que la cantidad mínima de ingreso son 3.000 euritos.
> 
> Bajo mi punto de vista, creo que lo más útil es abrir una cuenta naranja con una cantidad moderada de pasta (unos ahorrillos) y olvidarse de ella durante un tiempo, y después cuando creza, ir rotándola por los diferentes servicios que se han puesto arriba



*buenos dias*

Tambien es interesante el deposito de caja duero, para olvidarte del dinero por un tiempo. Aqui os dejo el link https://www.cajaduero.es/depositos/internet/internet01.asp

Nos vemos


----------



## 2pos (19 Sep 2007)

Ultimo <mohicano dijo:


> *buenos dias*
> 
> Tambien es interesante el deposito de caja duero, para olvidarte del dinero por un tiempo. Aqui os dejo el link https://www.cajaduero.es/depositos/internet/internet01.asp
> 
> Nos vemos





El depósito a 12 meses de Cajaduero al 4,78% no esta mal, sobre todo porque si cancelas no tiene penalizacion y te abonan los intereses hasta esa fecha, al interés contratado. Pero hay que tener en cuenta que la cuenta asociada no es gratuita, a no ser que domicilies nómina, y la comisión de mantenimiento va en función del saldo de la misma. 
En mi opinion no merece estar en el ranking de los mejores.


----------



## Ultimo <mohicano (19 Sep 2007)

2pos dijo:


> El depósito a 12 meses de Cajaduero al 4,78% no esta mal, sobre todo porque si cancelas no tiene penalizacion y te abonan los intereses hasta esa fecha, al interés contratado. Pero hay que tener en cuenta que la cuenta asociada no es gratuita, a no ser que domicilies nómina, y la comisión de mantenimiento va en función del saldo de la misma.
> En mi opinion no merece estar en el ranking de los mejores.



Gracias por la puntualizacíon, no lo habia tenido en cuenta.

Un saludo


----------



## Don Vito (19 Sep 2007)

Después de haberle echado un vistazo a los links que habeis puesto y haber vendido unas cuantas acciones del Santander (a pesar de que hoy hayan subido, no creo que tarden demasiado en volver a caer), creo que lo que haré será ir metiendo mes a mes todo lo que pueda ir ahorrando en una cuenta naranja, y cuando crezca lo suficiente, ir metiendo ese dinero en los distintos depósitos que decís...todo sea con ganar un pellizkin


----------



## 2pos (20 Sep 2007)

*7% a tres meses en Open Bank*

Para clientes. Máximo de 1.000.000e. Si lo cancelas cobras los intereses al 2.50%.

(IMG)

(IMG)


Y para no clientes. Máximo 100.000e. Si lo cancelas cobras los intereses al 2.50%.

(IMG)

(IMG)


----------



## Matematic (20 Sep 2007)

Que bueno, me parece que al final no haré el de Uno-E (tengo los impresos ya rellenados y pensaba echar el sobre el buzón hoy, pero creo que me interesa más este de Openbank. Además ya soy cliente de Openbank así que no tendré que esperar por el papeleo.


----------



## 2pos (20 Sep 2007)

Matematic dijo:


> Que bueno, me parece que al final no haré el de Uno-E (tengo los impresos ya rellenados y pensaba echar el sobre el buzón hoy, pero creo que me interesa más este de Openbank. Además ya soy cliente de Openbank así que no tendré que esperar por el papeleo.




Justamente eso es lo que está haciendo Openbank. Menuda campaña los jodios. De esta manera recupera todos los activos que en su momento contrataron sus depósitos de bienvenida. Pero no es el único. Citibank esta haciendo jugosas ofertas por teléfono (5% en cuenta corriente durante 12 meses) a los que toman el dinero y corren.


----------



## mckote (21 Sep 2007)

Matematic dijo:


> Que bueno, me parece que al final no haré el de Uno-E (tengo los impresos ya rellenados y pensaba echar el sobre el buzón hoy, pero creo que me interesa más este de Openbank. Además ya soy cliente de Openbank así que no tendré que esperar por el papeleo.



Lo mismo me ha pasado a mi pero con tubancaja, de hecho la cuenta ya estaba abirrta y operativa e iba a realizar las trasferencias oportunas para a continuacion abrir el deposito al 10%, pero a ultima hora he realizado el de openbank de 3 meses al 7%. Al ya ser cliente como tu lo he realizado via telefonica en un momento.

Saludos

PD: 2pos veo que nadas tambien por aqui... un saludo


----------



## 2pos (21 Sep 2007)

El de Openbank se puede contratar hasta el 29 de Diciembre, de modo que los que venzan pronto aún les dá tiempo de pillar alguno al 10 un mes o incluso otro 7 a tres meses.

Hola Mckote, Ya sabes... hay que diversificar. Saludos.


----------



## 2pos (22 Sep 2007)

!Atención a todos los que han contratado depósitos de bienvenida!
Lo normal, después de aprovechar el mes, o los tres meses, es ir cerrando las cuentas con las que uno no piensa trabajar. Pero ahora, con la movida de Openbank de poner el 7% a tres meses para clientes, se pone de manifiesto que ha sido un error.
A mi juicio, ahora se desata una nueva guerra, en cuanto que Openbank, con esta operacion, recupera todo el activo que en su día tuvieron con estos depósitos y que después salieron corriendo a aprovechar otros. De echo, me consta que Citibank, esta ofreciendo 5% anual para la cuenta gratuita asociada al depósito que ahora esté a cero.
Si las demás entidades siguen la ruta marcada por Openbank, lo mejor será no cancelar cuentas hasta terminar el periplo completo. Al fin y al cabo son gratuitas y aunque no nos guste tener por ahí cuentas abiertas, creo que será más interesante para nosotros.


----------



## Sacarino (23 Sep 2007)

Bueno yo de momento sólo he cerrado la de ibercaja porque en el contrato ponía que tenía cuota de mantenimiento de !7 euros por trimestre! : Además como me localizaron por teléfono, si quieren saber algo de mi pues que me vuelvan a llamar. Digo.


----------



## mckote (23 Sep 2007)

2pos dijo:


> De echo, me consta que Citibank, esta ofreciendo 5% anual para la cuenta gratuita asociada al depósito que ahora esté a cero.



Cuenta un poco mas de eso que te consta, por que el 5% para una cta operativa normal me parece una pasada. A mi me han ofertado el 4%... pero el 5...JO

Saludos


----------



## federicoterron (24 Sep 2007)

2pos dijo:


> !Atención a todos los que han contratado depósitos de bienvenida!
> Lo normal, después de aprovechar el mes, o los tres meses, es ir cerrando las cuentas con las que uno no piensa trabajar. Pero ahora, con la movida de Openbank de poner el 7% a tres meses para clientes, se pone de manifiesto que ha sido un error.
> A mi juicio, ahora se desata una nueva guerra, en cuanto que Openbank, con esta operacion, recupera todo el activo que en su día tuvieron con estos depósitos y que después salieron corriendo a aprovechar otros. De echo, me consta que Citibank, esta ofreciendo 5% anual para la cuenta gratuita asociada al depósito que ahora esté a cero.
> Si las demás entidades siguen la ruta marcada por Openbank, lo mejor será no cancelar cuentas hasta terminar el periplo completo. Al fin y al cabo son gratuitas y aunque no nos guste tener por ahí cuentas abiertas, creo que será más interesante para nosotros.



Pues yo no quiero saber nada de Citibank aunque me den ese 5%, para cancelar la cuenta tuve que mandarles una carta certificada, las cartas ordinarias y las visitas a las sucursales fisicas las ignoraban, decian que no les llegaban.


----------



## 2pos (24 Sep 2007)

federicoterron dijo:


> Pues yo no quiero saber nada de Citibank aunque me den ese 5%, para cancelar la cuenta tuve que mandarles una carta certificada, las cartas ordinarias y las visitas a las sucursales fisicas las ignoraban, decian que no les llegaban.





Cierto Federicoterron, yo también intenté cerrarla por teléfono y me dicen que tengo que escribirles carta. Me imagino que luego dirán que no les llegó etc...
Lo mejor desde luego es el burofax, claro que cuesta 9 euros en correos.
Es la única entidad que me ha puesto problema, ahora bien, si tienen oficina física en tu ciudad no entiendo el problema. Haces un talón ventanilla dejando la cuenta a cero, les rellenas un impreso genérico de solicitud, te llevas una copia y no les queda otro remedio que tramitarlo. ¿Lo intentaste?


----------



## federicoterron (24 Sep 2007)

2pos dijo:


> Cierto Federicoterron, yo también intenté cerrarla por teléfono y me dicen que tengo que escribirles carta. Me imagino que luego dirán que no les llegó etc...
> Lo mejor desde luego es el burofax, claro que cuesta 9 euros en correos.
> Es la única entidad que me ha puesto problema, ahora bien, si tienen oficina física en tu ciudad no entiendo el problema. Haces un talón ventanilla dejando la cuenta a cero, les rellenas un impreso genérico de solicitud, te llevas una copia y no les queda otro remedio que tramitarlo. ¿Lo intentaste?



Pues la visita a una sucursal no me soluciono nada, me hicieron con el Word una carta donde solicitaba la cancelacion, me dieron su correspondiente copia y dijeron que la mandarian a las oficinas centrales. Les pregunte si tenian algun impreso generico y me respondieron que con el documento que habian improvisado en el Word valia. 

A los 2-3 semanas la cuenta seguia activa, les llame y me dijeron que no les habia llegado mi peticion, les comente que tenia una copia de la sucursal y van y me responden que la sucursal habria extraviado la carta. Me vuelvo a pasar por la sucursal y se lavan las manos, dicen que enviaron la carta y que posiblemente hayan perdido la solicitud en las oficinas de Madrid. Vuelvo a hacer la solicitud en la sucursal espero 15 dias y la cta sigue sin cancerlarse. 

Visto el caos de Citibank, les mande una carta certificada diciendo que estoy harto de sus tonterias y de su falta de seriedad y que como sigan con esa actitud voy a presentar una queja en el Banco de España, por fin me hicieron caso y la cta se cancelo a los 2-3 días de llegarles la carta.


----------



## 2pos (24 Sep 2007)

Hombre, en buena lógica, si tienes la copia de la solicitud de cancelación de la cuenta, y sus sucursales pierden las copias, de lo que ocurra en esa cuenta de esa fecha en adelante, no pueden pedirte responsabilidades. Pero en fin, todo esta bien si bien acaba. Yo aun no la he cerrado. Gracias a ti ya se lo que me espera.


----------



## isidro666 (26 Sep 2007)

federicoterron dijo:


> Visto el caos de Citibank



Lo de Citibank si es un caos.

Quise contratar un depósito de bienvenida pero fui incapaz de hablar con ellos. Los llamé 3 días a horarios distintos y nadie me atendió. Una vez 20 minutos esperando con el típico mensaje de que sus comerciales están ocupado. Otra vez descuelgan pero no me contesta nadie, y la tercera ya no me acuerdo. En un banco online esto no es admisible. La experiencia me sirvió para buscar ofertas en otras entidades y olvidarme de Citibank.

Llevo con uno-e desde que empezaron y siempre me han cogido el teléfono a la primera.

Un saludo.


----------



## Sportacus (26 Sep 2007)

*Es cierto lo de CitiBank, nunca te cogen el teléfono*

, pero para activar la tarjeta te lo cogen a la primera,!qué curioso!...en una palabra son unos inútiles.En sus oficinas físicas te dicen que si has contratado una cuenta por internet ellos no te atienden, cuando en los contratos te pone que puedes realizar gestiones en sus oficinas. Unos caraduras, espero que no me cobren comisiones pues tengo la cuenta a cero...me quedan unos días para finalizar el depósito, no pienso cancelar la cuenta de momento.


----------



## lordfirefax (26 Sep 2007)

Pues pensaba contratar el depósito al 6% de 3 meses de Citibank, pero viendo vuestros comentarios ya se pueden despedir de mi dinero.

Si alguien de Citibank está leyendo esto, recapaciten en su trato al cliente porque la mala fama es fácil de adquirir, pero la buena cuesta mucho más. Ustedes mismos.

Salu2 y gracias


----------



## MAZINGUERPETA (30 Sep 2007)

*Depósitos, tonto el último.ACTUALIZACION.*

http://www.elpais.com/articulo/dinero/Depositos/tonto/ultimo/elpepueconeg/20070930elpnegdin_1/Tes

El que no corre vuela o Tonto el último son dos expresiones que se podrían utilizar para definir la actual ofensiva de depósitos en la que se han embarcado bancos y cajas. Las entidades necesitan liquidez, precisan captar dinero fresco y son conscientes que al ahorro le gustan las altas rentabilidades aunque sea a corto plazo y que quien antes sale al mercado da dos veces. Los nuevos depósitos crecen como las setas y aún habrá más en las próximas semanas.


Más calma en los vinculados a Bolsa 
La noticia en otros webs
webs en español 
en otros idiomas 
Las entidades necesitan ahora captar dinero de los particulares a través de los depósitos, algo que beneficia directamente a los ahorradores

La sombra de la crisis crediticia se ha ido alargando: actualmente los bancos miran con lupa a quienes solicitan un préstamo
Los bancos te necesitan, dice una cuña radiofónica de una conocida empresa de reunificación de deudas. Y... si habitualmente esta afirmación es cierta, ahora lo es mucho más: las entidades financieras necesitan liquidez, dinero fresco con el que respaldar los créditos que otorgan. Recurrir al interbancario (pedir prestado ese dinero a otras entidades) se ha vuelto en los últimos tiempos no sólo más caro sino también más difícil.

La sombra de la crisis crediticia (nacida de la mano del estallido de las hipotecas de alto riesgo en Estados Unidos) se ha ido alargando: los bancos miran con lupa a quién prestan (el miedo a que quien reciba su dinero esté dañado por las hipotecas subprime se va extendiendo) y, cuando lo hacen, imponen precios más altos, sobre todo a largo plazo.

Así que volver la vista a captar dinero del ahorro particular vía depósitos se ha convertido en una necesidad que beneficia directamente a los ahorradores por una razón fundamental: están viendo cómo a diario se les ofrece un nuevo producto y éste, en general, siempre trata de ser más rentable que el anterior. Las entidades parecen dispuestas a participar en la carrera por lanzar el depósito más atractivo y, además, demuestran tener ganas de llegar los primeros.

Telón de fondo
Bajo este telón de fondo aparecen las ofertas, con los plazos y características más variopintas pero que, en general, ofrecen rendimientos por encima del 5% anual efectivo, casi un punto más que las letras del Tesoro a 12 meses.

Caja Madrid anunció el pasado jueves el lanzamiento de su nuevo Depósito 5x5, un producto a 15 meses que ofrece a los clientes una rentabilidad acumulada a vencimiento de hasta un 6,25% (5,09% TAE). Sin reparos, lo ha bautizado como el "depósito más rentable del mercado". Lo mismo, más o menos, que opinan, al hablar de sus nuevas ofertas otras entidades. Openbank, el banco online de Santander Consumer Finance (SCF) tiene en el mercado desde el pasado 20 de septiembre un nuevo depósito a tres meses para nuevos clientes, el Depósito Aniversario, del que dice tiene "un tipo de interés de los más elevados del mercado a este plazo, el 7% TAE (6,82% nominal)". La entidad ha completado su oferta con otros dos depósitos a tres y doce meses, respectivamente. Dos días antes, ActivoBank, la unidad de banca online de Grupo Banco Sabadell, puso en el mercado su nuevo Depósito Activo Anual, que ofrece un 5% TAE.

Los "ganadores"
No se queda atrás Ibercaja. De su Depósito 3x6, que da una remuneración básica del 3% TAE (2,967% nominal anual) y una bonificación adicional de otro 3% TAE si se realizan operaciones de consulta o económicas a través del servicio Ibercaja Directo o Ibercaja Directo Tarjetas en internet, se dice textualmente que es "el único que mantiene el 6% durante tres meses". "Depósito ganador sólo hay uno", reza la publicidad del Depósito 15 uno-e, emitido a un plazo de seis meses y que ofrece un 15% nominal anual durante el primer mes y el resto de los periodos la referencia al Euríbor de semana. De "no apto para cardíacos" califica Barclays su Depósito mensual 10, que ofrece un 10% TAE al dinero, entre 3.000 y 40.000 euros, exclusivamente procedente de otras entidades.

En las próximas semanas puede que haya aún una nueva avalancha de ofertas. Todo depende, dicen los expertos, de si la situación en el mercado interbancario se hace más tensa, de si el Banco Central Europeo se decide a subir de nuevo los tipos de interés, de si aparecen más entidades dañadas por las hipotecas subprime... El particular puede esperar y ver.


Más calma en los vinculados a Bolsa
La virtud de ser el mejor depósito de cuantos se comercializan les corresponde a prácticamente todos y cada uno de los llamados tradicionales (imposiciones a plazo fijo con rendimientos preestablecidos). No hay lugar en los que vinculan su rentabilidad a la evolución de uno o varios valores bursátiles. El riesgo que asume el inversor no permite tales afirmaciones. Sus publicidades tienden a ser más objetivas. Este es el caso del Depósito Bolsa Española, de Bancorreos, que garantiza un rendimiento mínimo del 2% y otro adicional del 9% sólo si, al vencimiento (18 meses), las cinco acciones de referencia (Abertis, BBVA, Popular, Ferrovial y Sogecable) cotizan por encima de su valor inicial. O de Caixa Galicia con su On Depósito 6 Doble, que reparte al 50% las imposiciones. Para una mitad se ofrece una rentabilidad del 6% TAE; para la otra, una posible del 12% nominal si el valor de cierre de Telefónica y SCH se encuentra el 17 de abril de 2009 entre el rango 85%-115% respecto a su valor de cierre del próximo 18 de octubre. O de Caixa Manresa que ofrece dos depósitos, uno con un posible rendimiento del 8,5% anual y otro, a dos años, de hasta el 17%, siempre y cuando un grupo de cinco acciones no bajen más del 10% en esos plazos.

*En la edicion en pael del pais sale un recuadro a dia de hoy(30-9-07) con todos los depósitos del mercado.Es interesante pero no aparece en la edicion web(al menos para los no suscritos)*


----------



## 2pos (1 Oct 2007)

*Cajamadrid, nada nuevo, ni mejor.*

Cajamadrid, arropada por toda la prensa especializada, nos presenta su nuevo depósito al 6,25% a 15 meses como una verdadera revolución en el panorama inter bancario.
Si desmenuzamos un poco las condiciones del depósito, cosa difícil de momento, porque la propia web de la entidad, inexplicablemente, aún no lo anuncia (¿sera para dar tiempo al bombo y platillo de la publicidad antes de que podamos ver las verdaderas condiciones?), a poco que lo miremos por encima, vemos que de 6,25% nada de nada. El depósito es al 3,96 nominal (4% TAE), y si vamos aumentando a cada liquidación trimestral nuestra posición global (aumentando el saldo en diferentes productos) es cuando tenemos opción de obtener un 5,09% (cuidado, que no es 5,9). Lo del 6,25%, al menos yo, no lo veo por ninguna parte, salvo en la publicidad.
Por otra parte, la cancelación anticipada tiene una penalización del 1% sobre el capital, sin sobrepasar los intereses brutos devengados. Esto quiere decir que para una imposición de, por ejemplo 20.000e, nos soplan 200e de los intereses. Esto si pasa de los tres meses en el banco, porque si lo cancelamos antes de los tres meses, no veríamos practicamente ni un duro de interés.
15 meses son para mi demasiado tiempo de compromiso para tan poca remuneración, tal como están las cosas.
Ya teníamos mejores ofertas en el mercado, de modo que de revolución nada. Cajamadrid no nos trae nada, ni nuevo, ni mejor.


Como comento más arriba, la web de Cajamadrid no ofrece todavia este depósito. Aquí tenemos la web que han creado como promoción: http://sentidoysensibilidad.com/


----------



## Sacarino (1 Oct 2007)

Lo único interesante de Cajamadrid en este momento es su cuenta de ahorro Superior. Se contrata por internet y ofrecen un 4,10% TAE. Para dinerito que se ingrese desde otros bancos.


----------



## federicoterron (2 Oct 2007)

Sacarino dijo:


> Lo único interesante de Cajamadrid en este momento es su cuenta de ahorro Superior. Se contrata por internet y ofrecen un 4,10% TAE. Para dinerito que se ingrese desde otros bancos.



Bancopopular-e tambien ha sacado una cuenta al 4,10% TAE, lo malo es que ha quitado el deposito a 3 meses al 7% TAE.


----------



## 2pos (2 Oct 2007)

federicoterron dijo:


> Bancopopular-e tambien ha sacado una cuenta al 4,10% TAE, lo malo es que ha quitado el deposito a 3 meses al 7% TAE.




Gracias Federicoterron por el apunte del Bancopopular-e. Habia olvidado que finalizó la oferta dia 29. Rectificado el Ranking.


----------



## 2pos (3 Oct 2007)

juanantz dijo:


> Un par de apuntes.
> 
> Activobank ha reducido la cantidad máxima del depósito de 3 meses al 7% de 100000e a *25000e* Yo me beneficié por los pelos, ya que ingresé más de 25000e una semana antes de que lo modificaran.
> 
> ...



Gracias Juanantz. Rectificado el ranking.
Con gente así da gusto porque ayudamos a los que empiezan. Gracias.


----------



## yomismo3plus (8 Oct 2007)

*Mis dudas*

Hola y gracias 2pos y a todos los que habéis aportado a este estupendo foro, es realmente lo mejor con diferencia sobre depósitos que me he encontrado en toda la red. Soy nuevo en este mundillo y leyéndolo ya me he quitado un pequeño master en la materia, pero espero que en los próximos días pueda resolver las dudas operativas que me han surgido o me puedan surgir; para empezar :
-	Tengo un deposito en La Caixa que me vence el próximo día 22 de Octubre, quiero contratar el deposito de Activobank por tres meses, ¿ puedo abrir ya cuenta con ellos o tengo que esperar a tener el dinero para el deposito disponible?.
Por otra parte me gustaría un consejo; el dinero del que dispondré para el deposito son 30.000€, para Enero podré contar con otros 15.000, por lo que cuando finalice este primer deposito a 3 meses podré realizar el siguiente con 45.000€. A partir de aquí soy un mar de dudas, si contrato el deposito de Activobank (max 25.000€) me dejo 5.000€ sin invertir, pero si contrato el de Openbank pierdo la oportunidad de abrir un deposito en Enero de 45.000€ con ellos, incluso me planteo el de Citibank 3 meses 6%.... lo dicho un mar de dudas.


----------



## 2pos (8 Oct 2007)

yomismo3plus dijo:


> Hola y gracias 2pos y a todos los que habéis aportado a este estupendo foro, es realmente lo mejor con diferencia sobre depósitos que me he encontrado en toda la red. Soy nuevo en este mundillo y leyéndolo ya me he quitado un pequeño master en la materia, pero espero que en los próximos días pueda resolver las dudas operativas que me han surgido o me puedan surgir; para empezar :
> -	Tengo un deposito en La Caixa que me vence el próximo día 22 de Octubre, quiero contratar el deposito de Activobank por tres meses, ¿ puedo abrir ya cuenta con ellos o tengo que esperar a tener el dinero para el deposito disponible?.
> Por otra parte me gustaría un consejo; el dinero del que dispondré para el deposito son 30.000€, para Enero podré contar con otros 15.000, por lo que cuando finalice este primer deposito a 3 meses podré realizar el siguiente con 45.000€. A partir de aquí soy un mar de dudas, si contrato el deposito de Activobank (max 25.000€) me dejo 5.000€ sin invertir, pero si contrato el de Openbank pierdo la oportunidad de abrir un deposito en Enero de 45.000€ con ellos, incluso me planteo el de Citibank 3 meses 6%.... lo dicho un mar de dudas.



Bienvenido Yomismo3plus.
En Activobank puedes solicitar la apertura de cuenta sin necesidad de hacer la contratacion del deposito. Es más, es lo ideal. Me parece mala idea contratar el deposito a la par que abres la cuenta porque cabe la posibilidad de que se realize el traspaso antes de que tengas tus claves habilitadas y se pone uno muy nervioso sin poder mirar el estado de las cosas.
En la situacion que expones, yo contrataría el depósito de bienvenida de Openbank al 11% por un mes, otro mes a nombre de mamá, y despues me iría al Activo 3 meses al 7%. 
Se pueden hacer múltiples combinaciones para sacar el máximo rendimiento, pero no olvides que Openbank termina su oferta de 7% a tres meses el 29 de Diciembre.


----------



## Masta_Killa (8 Oct 2007)

Rellené el formulario para la apertura de cuenta en Activobank. Al final no he ido todavía a entregar mi documentación a una oficina física pero creo que no iré puesto que me voy al 7 % de Openbank a 3 meses, que ya tengo cuenta con ellos. ¿No vendrán a matarme, no?


----------



## gregoriN (8 Oct 2007)

Masta_Killa dijo:


> Rellené el formulario para la apertura de cuenta en Activobank. Al final no he ido todavía a entregar mi documentación a una oficina física pero creo que no iré puesto que me voy al 7 % de Openbank a 3 meses, que ya tengo cuenta con ellos. ¿No vendrán a matarme, no?



¿cómo te van a matar si aún no tienen tus datos?


----------



## Masta_Killa (9 Oct 2007)

Los introduje via web.


----------



## Sacarino (9 Oct 2007)

Masta_Killa dijo:


> Los introduje via web.



No te preocupes. Esto es como cuando estás en el supermercado y vas con tu carrito y coges una bolsa de patatas. Llegas a la caja y antes de pasar los productos por la cajera decides que las patatas se quedan allí. Yo iba a abrir el depósito de uno-e del 15% y al final decidí que iba a aprovechar otras opciones y tengo la documentación en casa a falta de entregarla firmada. Igual con el banco popular y su depósito a 3 meses 7%. No pasa nada. Te llamarán para recordarte que puedes pasar cuando quieras o que puedes mandar la documentación y pùnto.


----------



## Matematic (9 Oct 2007)

> Rellené el formulario para la apertura de cuenta en Activobank. Al final no he ido todavía a entregar mi documentación a una oficina física pero creo que no iré puesto que me voy al 7 % de Openbank a 3 meses, que ya tengo cuenta con ellos. ¿No vendrán a matarme, no?



A mi me ha pasado lo mismo pero con Uno-e, rellené la solicitud por internet, recibí los impresos y cuando estaba a punto de enviar la documentación decidí que abria el de Openbank al 7% y no envié la documentación a Uno-e. Hace unos días me llamaron de Uno-e para ver que pasaba, pero solo querían confirmar si había recibido la documentación, yo les dije que sí que la documentación la tenía pero que había decidido esperar un poco y me dijeron que habían ampliado la promoción y que tenía tiempo hasta diciembre así que cuando quisiera que lo enviara. Así que ningún problema, solo faltaría.


----------



## Clander (9 Oct 2007)

*Nuevo Bankinter al 11%*

Os pongo un email que he recibido hoy mismo:


"Os comunicamos que tenéis a vuestra disposición dos nuevos depósitos de alta rentabilidad para clientes de la Oficina Virtual CITOP-Bankinter. A continuación os facilitamos las características principales de los mismos. Para cualquier aclaración o contratación, los clientes tienen que al CITOP al xx xxx xx xx o a Banca Telefónica y las personas que aún no son clientes al teléfono 901 116 206.

Depósito 10% a un mes.
Para nuevos clientes o clientes actuales que hayan incrementado su saldo en el banco desde el día 20.09.2007. El tipo de interés nominal es 9,57% y la liquidación y abono de intereses se realizará a vencimiento sin posibilidad de renovación automática.
Importe mínimo: 3.000€.
Importe máximo por cliente: 60.000€.

Depósito 11% a un mes.
Tipo de interés nominal: 10,48%.
Importe mínimo: 100.000 euros para nuevos clientes.
Importe máximo: 150.000 euros.
Con posibilidad de cancelación anticipada, y liquidación y abono de intereses a vencimiento. Sin posibilidad de renovación automática."


----------



## 2pos (9 Oct 2007)

mavr76 dijo:


> Os pongo un email que he recibido hoy mismo:
> 
> 
> "Os comunicamos que tenéis a vuestra disposición dos nuevos depósitos de alta rentabilidad para clientes de la Oficina Virtual CITOP-Bankinter. A continuación os facilitamos las características principales de los mismos. Para cualquier aclaración o contratación, los clientes tienen que al CITOP al xx xxx xx xx o a Banca Telefónica y las personas que aún no son clientes al teléfono 901 116 206.
> ...



Me extraña muchísimo que Bankinter oferte un depósito de estas caracteristicas para nuevos clientes y no solo no lo publique en su web, sino que ni siquiera se haga eco la prensa especializada. Bankinter lo único es que tiene ahora mismo a un mes no llega al 4,5 TAE.
Es de agradecer tu comentario, pero a los demás no nos sirve para nada tan personalizado mail.
Saludos.


----------



## yomismo3plus (9 Oct 2007)

Sabéis cuales son las fechas de finalización de los depósitos del ranking???


----------



## 2pos (9 Oct 2007)

yomismo3plus dijo:


> Sabéis cuales son las fechas de finalización de los depósitos del ranking???





Joe!! Tiene tela


----------



## Clander (10 Oct 2007)

2pos dijo:


> Me extraña muchísimo que Bankinter oferte un depósito de estas características para nuevos clientes y no solo no lo publique en su web, sino que ni siquiera se haga eco la prensa especializada. Bankinter lo único es que tiene ahora mismo a un mes no llega al 4,5 TAE.
> Es de agradecer tu comentario, pero a los demás no nos sirve para nada tan personalizado mail.
> Saludos.



Pues no lo anuncia en su web porque la oferta es a través de la oficina virtual que Bankinter tiene con el CITOP (Colegio de Ingenieros Técnicos de Obras Públicas), pero supongo que será igual con otros colectivos con los que tengan oficina virtual. Esta oferta me llega a través de un email de mi colegio profesional, pero acabo de verlo también en la revista impresa que me mandan, así existir existe. Simplemente lo pongo porque como te he dicho Bankinter tiene convenios con un montón de colectivos profesionales, no solo con el mio, y seguro que si no lo han ofrecido ya estarán a punto y a lo mejor hay alguien mas en el foro que le interese.


----------



## 2pos (10 Oct 2007)

mavr76 dijo:


> Pues no lo anuncia en su web porque la oferta es a través de la oficina virtual que Bankinter tiene con el CITOP (Colegio de Ingenieros Técnicos de Obras Públicas), pero supongo que será igual con otros colectivos con los que tengan oficina virtual. Esta oferta me llega a través de un email de mi colegio profesional, pero acabo de verlo también en la revista impresa que me mandan, así existir existe. Simplemente lo pongo porque como te he dicho Bankinter tiene convenios con un montón de colectivos profesionales, no solo con el mio, y seguro que si no lo han ofrecido ya estarán a punto y a lo mejor hay alguien mas en el foro que le interese.





Te pido disculpas Mavr76 si fui un poco brusco al decirte que a los demás no nos sirve para nada. Me equivoqué, porque esta claro que todas las aportaciones son positivas.
Si Bankinter saca al público ese depósito, se empieza a confirmar mi teoría de que las entidades empezarán de un momento a otro, al igual que Openbank, a intentar recuperar cazadores de depósitos que huyeron tras las ofertas.
Ojala lo oferten, aunque en lo que a mi respecta, lo sentiré porque ya cancelé la cuenta que tuve cuando abrí el mio.


----------



## 2pos (10 Oct 2007)

*5,22% a 12 meses en Banco Pastor*

Dependiendo del plazo al que se haga la imposición tendrá diferentes rentabilidades.
En los tres primeros meses se percibe el 3,5 por ciento de interés; el 4,5 por ciento en el segundo trimestre; el 5,5 por ciento en el tercero y, finalmente, el 7 por ciento en los últimos tres meses, con lo que la TAE final a doce meses se sitúa en el 5,22 por ciento.
Lo bueno que tiene es que no penalizan por la cancelación, y lo malo que tiene es que el mínimo para contratar son 25.000e.
Aún no se nada acerca de gastos de cuenta asociada, transferencias o funcionamiento. A ver si alguien lo aporta.
A día de hoy aún no lo anuncian en su web.
http://www.cincodias.com/articulo/f...l/interes/522/cdsfpe/20071009cdscdsfpe_2/Tes/


----------



## 2pos (18 Oct 2007)

*7% a tres meses en Barclays*

7% a tres meses en Barclays

Todavia no aparece en su web. Según anuncia "Cinco dias", con 60.000 euros como máximo, ya lo estan comercializando las oficinas.
http://www.cincodias.com/articulo/e...os/depositos/cdssec/20071018cdscdiemp_36/Tes/


----------



## 2pos (18 Oct 2007)

7% a tres meses en Barclays


Atención a este nuevo e interesantísimo depósito de Barclays. Parece ser que algunas oficinas de esta entidad, tienen la potestad de exigir a sus clientes cierta permanencia tras el vencimiento del depósito. Para evitar esta posibilidad esperaremos a que se pueda contratar desde la página web del banco, que en algún momento de la contratación nos pide elegir una oficina física donde recoger el contrato y entregar la documentación. De esta manera, y como quiera que en el contrato no aparece dicha permanencia, con él en la mano, la oficina no tendrá otro remedio que atenerse a sus cláusulas y no podrá exigir ninguna permanencia. De modo que no hay que aparecer por ninguna oficina, hasta que hayamos contratado via internet o teléfono.
Tal como comenté en otro post, Barclays sigue la ruta marcada por Openbank, de ofrecer el 7% a tres meses para clientes y no clientes, para de esta manera, recuperar el activo de todos los cazadepósitos, que huyeron sin cancelar la cuenta tras disfrutar las ofertas de bienvenida.
Veamos sus condiciones:

Depósito a tres meses al 7% TAE (6,82% NOM)
Min.- 3.000e
Max.- 60.000e
Penalizacion por cancelacion anticipada.- 4% sobre intereses acumulados.
Cuenta asociada.- al 3,5% sin gastos de ningún tipo.
Transferencias.- 0,1% sobre capital transferido, con un mínimo de 2,29e
De momento, sin límite en el tiempo para su contratación.
Engrosamos el Ranking y editamos el post inicial de este hilo.
Saludos.


----------



## 2pos (24 Oct 2007)

*Incidencia grave en Activobank*

Siempre pensé que el echo de poder transferir solo a mis cuentas asociadas desde Activobank, era un punto a favor de la seguridad. Cual no sería mi sorpresa cuando llamo por teléfono para añadir una cuenta asociada, y el operador, tras solicitar mi nº DNI, tramita mi petición sin solicitar mi clave de acceso. Le pregunto como es posible que alguien, con solo saber mi DNI, puede asociar una cuenta a mi cuenta Activa sin necesidad de claves, y me responde que no está obligado a solicitarla para esta gestión.
En contacto con el banco, a través de mail, me piden disculpas y me dicen que ha sido un error porque ese día padecieron deficiencias informáticas y no "querían molestar a los clientes", que me habían estado llamando por teléfono para disculparse pero que "siempre comunicaba".
Todo esto, lo que pone de manifiesto una vez más, es que hay que tener MUCHO CUIDADO con los operadores telefónicos, porque a pesar de su sólida y enlatada voz de expertos, en la mayoría de las ocasiones, no tienen ni zorra idea.

::::


----------



## yomismo3plus (26 Oct 2007)

*Ing 11% Primer Mes*

Ayer mismo, de compras en un centro comercial, de esos que tienen Carrefour, multicines y todo tipo de tiendas y restaurantes, me encontré con un pequeño stand de ING promocionando su cuenta naranja. El promotor del stand ofertaba el 11% de interés durante el primer mes, pasado este periodo el 4% hasta final de año.
En la pagina de ING no he encontrado nada al respecto del 11%, pero estoy pensando en volver por el centro comercial antes que finalice mi actual deposito con Openbank.


----------



## 2pos (26 Oct 2007)

*Openbank retira su oferta del 7% a 3 meses para clientes antes de la fecha.*

Pues eso, que Openbank ya no oferta el depósito al 7% a tres meses para clientes que venía ofreciendo, con fecha 29 de Diciembre como límite de contratación. De un plumazo se han cargado, dos meses antes de la fecha, una promoción echa publicamente. Yo no sé hasta que punto esto es legal. Me imagino que si uno se pone en su sitio, con la oferta en la mano, no tendrán otro remedio que dejar contratarlo, pero en principio, en mail enviado desde mi cuenta requiriendo información, me contestan que esta oferta "ya no se encuentra vigente"
Esta es la tercera promoción que tres Gigantes han puesto fuera de circulación. La primera fue Bankinter, retirando su 10% a 1 mes (hace más de cinco meses, en plena efervescencia), la segunda e-popular, que retiró su Pau Gassol de 7% a tres meses, si bien cumplieron con los plazos de su promoción. Y ahora, esta traicion inesperada por parte de Openbank, que bien me gustaría oír qué tendria que decir un jurista al respecto.
Creo que ha llegado el momento, con la caída del euribor, de ir planteandose estrategias a más largo plazo, en funcion de que, posiblemente, hayamos llegado al techo de los depósitos a corto.
En este sentido, y previniendo que puedan empezar a caer los 5%, tal vez una buena estrategia sería contratar el 5% a doce meses de Activobank, asumiendo un 0.25% de penalizacion en caso de cancelación.
Saludos.


----------



## 2pos (26 Oct 2007)

Estoy mirando ahora mismo la página de Openbank y no solo ha retirado el 7% a tres meses para clientes, los ha retirado todos. Ya no hay 7% a tres meses de ningun tipo en Openbank.


----------



## federicoterron (26 Oct 2007)

2pos dijo:


> Estoy mirando ahora mismo la página de Openbank y no solo ha retirado el 7% a tres meses para clientes, los ha retirado todos. Ya no hay 7% a tres meses de ningun tipo en Openbank.



Esta mañana llame al numero de atencion al cliente y les comete si seguia en vigor el deposito al 7% a meses para clientes antiguos, me responden que ya no esta disponible y que puedo contratar el deposito a un año al 4.5%. Le comento que tengo una carta que me remitieron por correo en la que se indica que puedo contratar dicho deposito hasta el 29 de Diciembre y que podria ser un caso de publicidad engañosa, despues de consultar con un superior o un compañero me comenta que si esta disponible hasta el 29 de Diciembre pero solo se puede contratar por telefono.


----------



## eminentemente técnico (27 Oct 2007)

Interesante tu comentario,eso quiere decir que saben que han metido la pata y a poco que les presiones se bajan los pantalones...pues los que lo querais contratar ya sabeis lo que toca...


----------



## 2pos (27 Oct 2007)

Parece ser que si, que por teléfono están dejando contratarlo. Aquí esta la nota de prensa de Openbank que hizo pública la oferta de estos depósitos por si alguien quiere imprimirla para reclamar.
http://www.openbank.es/download/new_depa3meses.pdf


----------



## lordfirefax (28 Oct 2007)

Confirmo que a mí también me han dejado contratarlo por teléfono (joder, la operadora sudamericana que me ha tocado no podía ser más boba... : ). 

En fin, que cuela! 

Salu2 y gracias por el dato, FedericoTerron!


----------



## ST77XX_borrado (7 Nov 2007)

*8% Banesto*

lo vi ayer en un cartel en una sucursal de Banesto

8% a un mes para el 50% de la inversión
8% a un año para el 50% restante

lo que no estoy seguro es si te retienen el dinero después del primer mes ¿?

alguna trampa hay porque de lo contrario es muy buena oferta no?


----------



## lordfirefax (7 Nov 2007)

Caixa Galicia ofrece un 5% a 3 meses para dinero nuevo, sin penalizaciones por cancelación.

mínimo: 6.000 EUR
máximo: 150.000 EUR

Oferta exclusiva hasta el 30/12/07.

http://www.caixagalicia.es/wvio004m...ontenido/esp/pags/wvio004m_Hagase_Cliente.htm

Salu2


----------



## 2pos (7 Nov 2007)

lordfirefax dijo:


> Caixa Galicia ofrece un 5% a 3 meses para dinero nuevo, sin penalizaciones por cancelación.
> 
> mínimo: 6.000 EUR
> máximo: 150.000 EUR
> ...




Cincos por ciento ya tenemos en el Ranking, varios y en las mismas condiciones que ofrece Caixa Galicia: 5% a 6 meses en Citibank, 5% a 12 meses en Activobank, e incluso 6% a tres meses, tambien en Citibank. La oferta de Caixa Galicia puede estar bien para clientes (por aumento de saldo), pero no creo que sea interesante abrir allí para aprovechar esta oferta.
Gracias Lordfirefax, todos los apuntes son buenos para todos. A ver si esta gente espabila y entran en el Ranking.


----------



## 2pos (7 Nov 2007)

ST77XX dijo:


> lo vi ayer en un cartel en una sucursal de Banesto
> 
> 8% a un mes para el 50% de la inversión
> 8% a un año para el 50% restante
> ...





Esta oferta no aparece en la web del banco, de modo que probabblemente será una oferta puntual de alguna oficina concreta. Aunque lo explicas muy mal, parece la clásica oferta de arriesgar el 50% del capital invertido, y suelen ser a un año. Si es así, olvídate de coger el 8% a un mes y salir corriendo, porque la liquidación de intereses es al vencimiento de la imposición y te obligarán a un año seguramente. Particularmente, mientras existan las ofertas actuales, no pienso arriesgar ni un solo céntimo.


----------



## ST77XX_borrado (8 Nov 2007)

es cierto lo he explicado muy mal porque el cartel de la sucursal tampoco lo explicaba bien

quedaba claro que para el 50% era un 8% a un año (eso es bastante bueno)

el otro 50% es un 8% a un mes (que también está bien) pero lo que no decía nada de si a partir de esa fecha el dinero iba a uno u a otro sitio y si podías disponer de él


----------



## burbujasplot (9 Nov 2007)

st, porfavor escribe comentarios utiles y cosas serias, por cierto que hace un nuncabajista convencido en este foro.
no lo entiendo.
deja de molestar.


----------



## yomismo3plus (10 Nov 2007)

*Depósito 3 UniVía 10º Aniversario*

Características 

Importe: desde 3.000 euros hasta un importe máximo de 30.000* euros por operación. 
(*) Oferta válida para fondos procedentes de cuentas del mismo titular en otras Entidades y para un límite máximo por cliente de 150.000 euros. 
Int. Nominal: 5,87 %. 

T.A.E: 6,00 %. 

Plazo: el plazo será de 3 meses desde su apertura sin renovación. 

Liquidación: los intereses se liquidarán al vencimiento, abonándose en la cuenta a la vista vinculada al Depósito 3 UniVía 10º Anivesario.
La liquidación de los intereses se realizará desde la fecha de apertura del depósito. 

Apertura: se realizará una vez recibidos los fondos procedentes de la otra Entidad, salvo que fuesen indisponibles por existir algún embargo, retención o similar. 

Renovación: el Depósito 3 UniVía 10º Anivesario no se renovará tácitamente al vencimiento. 

Cancelación: en caso de solicitar cancelación de forma anticipada, como ocurre con todas las imposiciones a plazo fijo, estará sujeta a las normas generales que rigen estas operaciones y con una penalización que en ningún caso puede ser superior al importe de los intereses devengados, con lo que está totalmente garantizado el capital aportado, en caso de que necesite disponer de estos fondos antes del plazo convenido. La cancelación anticipada ha de tramitarse, necesariamente, a través de una sucursal de Unicaja. 

Desconozco las condiciones de su cuenta asociada, cuenta a la vista, pero eso si, hay que abrirla en una oficina fisica, y de Madrid hacia el norte no hay ninguna.


----------



## 2pos (11 Nov 2007)

yomismo3plus dijo:


> Características
> 
> Importe: desde 3.000 euros hasta un importe máximo de 30.000* euros por operación.
> (*) Oferta válida para fondos procedentes de cuentas del mismo titular en otras Entidades y para un límite máximo por cliente de 150.000 euros.
> ...



Mira por donde, cuando todas las entidades se estiran con los no clientes para atraerlos, pasando olímpicamente de sus clientes, viene Unicaja y ofrece este 6% a tres meses SOLO para clientes. Claro, que nadie impide que te hagas cliente y disfrutes del depósito. El problema surge en cuanto que Unicaja no permite abrir cuentas por internet. Obligatoriamente hay que abrirla en una oficina física y solo existen en Andalucia, Toledo, Madrid y Ceuta y Melilla. De todas formas, mucho me temo, aunque no lo he comprobado, que las cuentas de esta entidad no son gratuitas, lo que las hace inaceptables para los cazadepósitos.
Aunque su razón tendrán, no entiendo porqué esta caja limita su operatividad a la presencia física en los tiempos que corren, porque con esta oferta podian haber entrado en este prestigioso Ranking.
Gracias por el apunte Yomismo3plus.


----------



## malagueña (11 Nov 2007)

yo tengo contratado el depósito Univía 
pero claro, vivo en Málaga y aquí hay Unicajas por todas partes.


----------



## 2pos (11 Nov 2007)

malagueña dijo:


> yo tengo contratado el depósito Univía
> pero claro, vivo en Málaga y aquí hay Unicajas por todas partes.




Hola Malagueña, ahora mismo me atracaría de esos pescaitos.
¿Es gratuita la cuenta?
¿Cobran por transferencias?


----------



## yomismo3plus (11 Nov 2007)

*Nuevo Depósito Bienvenida Ibercaja Directo 5,10% 9 meses*

TIPO DE INTERÉS 5,10% TAE(1) 
Interés inicial 3,10% TAE (3,065% nominal anual) Bonificación (2) 2% TAE
(1,986% nominal anual) 
DURACIÓN 9 meses 
IMPORTE (Min - Max.) 1.000€ – 50.000 € (múltiplos de 100€) 
Penalización por cancelación anticipada No tiene 
La cancelación anticipada extingue el derecho a cualquier bonificación 
Liquidación intereses Trimestral (3) 
DEPÓSITO NO RENOVABLE Se cancela automáticamente al vencimiento 
Cancelación anticipada: En cualquier momento.

Contratable únicamente a través de Banca Electrónica, durante los primeros 60 días desde la activación del servicio Ibercaja Directo. 

(1)Remuneración básica del depósito 3,10% TAE (3.065 % nominal anual); Bonificación del 2,00% TAE (1.986% nominal anual) 

(2)Para tener derecho a la bonificación el primer titular del depósito debe realizar operaciones de consulta o económicas a través del servicio Ibercaja Directo o Ibercaja Directo Tarjetas en Internet, siendo necesario un mínimo de una operación en, al menos dos de los tres meses considerados en cada periodo (se computarán periodos de 3 meses, el mes de su apertura y los dos siguientes y cada 3 meses en lo sucesivo).

Las condiciones de la bonificación se deben cumplir en cada uno de los trimestres.

No se computarán las operaciones realizadas en Ibercaja Directo Negocios o a través del acceso telefónico.

(3)Comprobadas las condiciones, la prima se pagará, para ese periodo de liquidación, el último día hábil del mes en que se pagan los intereses.


Cuenta.com de Ibercaja.
La Cuent@.com es una cuenta contratable a través de la Banca a Distancia con un interés muy atractivo y liquidez inmediata. 
Ventajas
Total disponibilidad 
Alta remuneración (segun tramos de saldo medio- cada tramo al tipo establecido) 
Posible cancelación, en cualquier momento, sin penalización 
Sin comisiones de mantenimiento ni administración 
Desde Internet, puede realizar consultas y transferencias con la seguridad que le proporciona Ibercaja 
El Correo de la Cuent@.com se recibe a través de Ibercaja Directo. 


Recuerde que, como nuevo cliente del Servicio Ibercaja Directo, durante los 6 primeros meses** disfrutará también de: 
0% Comisión en transferencias nacionales, realizadas por Internet y alertas gratuitas.


----------



## skipyy (11 Nov 2007)

yomismo3plus dijo:


> Características
> 
> Importe: desde 3.000 euros hasta un importe máximo de 30.000* euros por operación.
> (*) Oferta válida para fondos procedentes de cuentas del mismo titular en otras Entidades y para un límite máximo por cliente de 150.000 euros.
> ...



Yo también soy de Málaga, y he contratado este depósito, pero no por univía, yo hice una OTE que es lo que me dijo el director del banco, y cuando me dispongo a ccntratarlo a traves de internet me piden q ponga el número de cuenta de origen, claro, yo ya lo había transferido, así q me paso por la oficina q la tengo al lado y me dicen q lo intente por teléfono o que allí mismo me lo contratan, que esa oferta tambien la tienen en la oficina, joer pues podían ser más claros, en fin. 

También ofrecían hace poco, contratandolo tambien en la oficina (supongo q en internet tambien) un 5% TAE a un año.

Respecto a las comisiones que tiene una cuenta corriente en Unicaja, oscilan entre 4 y 6 euros al trimestre, y 25 euros por la tarjeta, o sea, mínimo 41 euros, aunque en cuanto te pasan algo por la cartilla, te pasas y te lo devuelven, de hecho yo espero a final de año y me lo devuelven todo junto.


----------



## ST77XX_borrado (12 Nov 2007)

Ibercaja

5.25 % TAE
a 5 meses

este depósito no es posible contratarlo por Internet, tan sólo en las oficinas

saludos


----------



## malagueña (12 Nov 2007)

2pos dijo:


> Hola Malagueña, ahora mismo me atracaría de esos pescaitos.
> ¿Es gratuita la cuenta?
> ¿Cobran por transferencias?



En Unicaja no hay nada gratuito...
incluso yo, que tengo la nómina domiciliada, tengo que llamar o avisar para que me quiten el cargo por mantenimiento de cuenta (trimestral) y el de tarjeta (anual)... y SÍ cobran por transferencias..
una joyita, vamos. 
Lo que pasa que en la oficina me tratan bien, la nómina nos la adelantan un par de días siempre, y que está al lado de casa, y a dondequiera que vaya, tengo cajeros... pero vamos, que son unos sacacuartos como todos.


----------



## ST77XX_borrado (13 Nov 2007)

Caja Duero

*DEPOSITO PREMIER
6.35 % TAE a tres meses*

para dinero que proceda de otras entidades


----------



## burbujasplot (13 Nov 2007)

ST77XX dijo:


> Ibercaja
> 
> 5.25 % TAE
> a 5 meses
> ...



no se para que das consejos a los burbujistas si en el fondo nos odias, no eres mas que un topo nuncabajista.


----------



## 2pos (14 Nov 2007)

ST77XX dijo:


> Caja Duero
> 
> *DEPOSITO PREMIER
> 6.35 % TAE a tres meses*
> ...





Este depósito no es contratable por internet o teléfono. Solo en oficinas físicas, y teniendo en cuenta que Cajaduero, para su cuenta nómina que es la mayor vinculación de un cliente con el banco, las comisiones solo son gratuitas el primer año, dudo mucho que la cuenta vinculada a este depósito sea gratuita. Es una buenisima oferta para un banco físico.


----------



## ST77XX_borrado (14 Nov 2007)

2pos dijo:


> Este depósito no es contratable por internet o teléfono. Solo en oficinas físicas, y teniendo en cuenta que Cajaduero, para su cuenta nómina que es la mayor vinculación de un cliente con el banco, las comisiones solo son gratuitas el primer año, dudo mucho que la cuenta vinculada a este depósito sea gratuita. Es una buenisima oferta para un banco físico.




entonces queda claro que es una buena oferta para "entrar" y "salir" del banco pero no quedarte como cliente habitual

saludos


----------



## eduenca (16 Nov 2007)

He visto un cartel en una Caja Laboral ofreciendo un 7% TAE mientras el euribor a un año esté entre el 4 y el 4,60% (o algo así).

¿Tan desesperados están por captar pasta?


----------



## Andromeda (19 Nov 2007)

Yo también me he currado una lista de los mejores depósitos ordenados por el plazo de la imposición.

Mejores depósitos a plazo.

Si tenéis sugerencias solo poner vuestros comentarios...


Un Saludo.


----------



## 2pos (20 Nov 2007)

Andromeda dijo:


> Yo también me he currado una lista de los mejores depósitos ordenados por el plazo de la imposición.
> 
> Mejores depósitos a plazo.
> 
> ...




He estado mirando tu página Andromeda. Magnifico trabajo. Te he dejado un comentario sugerencia. Enhorabuena.


----------



## Catacrack (20 Nov 2007)

¿Alguien sabria predecir que hara ING en Enero ?

En su pagina pone que el 4% TAE es hasta final de año, despues la cuenta se remunerara al 3%.

Si bajan ese 1% habra una desbandada de capital, ¿no?

ING me gusta mas que otros bancos online, pero ultimamente no se mueven, no sacan depositos de bienvenida para animarnos.


----------



## ST77XX_borrado (20 Nov 2007)

a mi también me gusta mas ING que otros bancos online

hace unos días les tanteé para ver que me podían ofrecer y no se bajan del burro

"4% TAE con total disponibilidad de su dinero"

repetía una y otra vez el comercial, a lo que yo le contestaba que eso me lo daba casi cualquier banco y que no era nada dificil encontrar algo mejor

ya veremos lo que nos cuentan cuando se acerquen las navidades....


----------



## Mi_casa_es_tu_casa (20 Nov 2007)

Acabo de entrar a un mes en Bancaja, al 10%... a ver qué tal.


----------



## Bilbo_burbu (20 Nov 2007)

eduenca dijo:


> He visto un cartel en una Caja Laboral ofreciendo un 7% TAE mientras el euribor a un año esté entre el 4 y el 4,60% (o algo así).



¿En qué sucursal?


----------



## eduenca (20 Nov 2007)

Bilbo_burbu dijo:


> ¿En qué sucursal?



En la de la calle Santiago de Valladolid. En concreto pone que mientras el euribor a 1 año esté entre el 4,0algo y el 4,65%, se remunera al 7% TAE.

O están secos o hay gato encerrado.


----------



## eduenca (21 Nov 2007)

eduenca dijo:


> En la de la calle Santiago de Valladolid. En concreto pone que mientras el euribor a 1 año esté entre el 4,0algo y el 4,65%, se remunera al 7% TAE.
> 
> O están secos o hay gato encerrado.



Acaban de colgar el cartel de "emisión agotada".

Con lo que una de dos:

- o se trataba de una crisis puntual de liquidez y no les prestaba ni el tato

- o lo que quieren es colgar el cartel de "emisión agotada", para presumir y no ser menos que el Santader con sus "valores", esos que son menos rentables y tienen el mismo riesgo que comprar directamente acciones.


----------



## ST77XX_borrado (21 Nov 2007)

*La Caixa

7% TAE a un año*

pero hay que contratar el Plan de pensiones Plan Caixa 7 Plus
(será cuestión de leerse bien la letra porque alguna trampa seguro que hay)


----------



## ST77XX_borrado (21 Nov 2007)

ST77XX dijo:


> *La Caixa
> 
> 7% TAE a un año*
> 
> ...



el link

http://portal.lacaixa.es/ahorro/dep...ticulars-home-homeV1-07-m01-3-UNNOESNIUNNIUNE


----------



## skipyy (21 Nov 2007)

Te dan un 7% del capital del depósito, pero este depósito puede ser el doble de la aportación al plan de pensiones como máximo, o sea, 10.000 el plan de pensiones, 20.000 el depósito, eso es lo que entiendo yo.

Pero a continuacion pone, esto ya es donde supongo que está el truco:

Garantizado por ”la Caixa” en las condiciones y con los requisitos que se indican en el escrito de compromiso de revalorización. La TAE mínima es de un 2,61% y la máxima es de un 2,67%. A las cantidades que se abonen en virtud de este compromiso de revalorización se les aplicará la normativa fiscal vigente en la fecha de ejecución del mismo. Por ejemplo, si usted realiza una aportación de 100 ¬ entre el 5 de noviembre y el 31 de diciembre de 2007, los derechos consolidados del plan el 30-11-14 serán como mínimo de 120 ¬. La movilización, total o parcial, de los derechos consolidados o el devengo de la prestación debido al acaecimiento de alguna de las contingencias o a cualquier otro supuesto de movilización o percepción de los derechos consolidados, antes del 30 de noviembre de 2014, implicará la pérdida del compromiso de revalorización otorgado por ”la Caixa”, con relación a los derechos consolidados movilizados o percibidos.

O sea que por los 10.000 del plan de pensiones te dan un 2,67% máximo y lo tienes q tener hasta el casi el 2015


----------



## burbujasplot (10 Dic 2007)

joder que fuerte, con ing, siempre lo mismo tratando como perros a sus clientes y dandoselo todo a sus nuevos clientes
no hay derecho


----------



## Mancini (10 Dic 2007)

Citibank lleva 2 meses ofreciendome un depósito 12% TAE a 1 mes!!! lastima que tengo el dinero inmobilizado en activobank hasta febrero 

Espero que no sea algo puntual para captar $ antes de fin de año y cuando me venza el otro depósito aun esté disponible.

Por cierto, ya soy cliente.


----------



## elementodelsiete (11 Dic 2007)

skipyy dijo:


> Te dan un 7% del capital del depósito, pero este depósito puede ser el doble de la aportación al plan de pensiones como máximo, o sea, 10.000 el plan de pensiones, 20.000 el depósito, eso es lo que entiendo yo.
> 
> Pero a continuacion pone, esto ya es donde supongo que está el truco:
> 
> ...



Este plan de pensiones lo he estado controlando a ver que tal % daba, ya que si diera un mínimo razonable podría ser interesante para tenerlo 1 año, y cuando acabase el deposito cambiarlo de plan, pero... está dando un 0,1% TAE.

Aunque el plan es garantizado se puede traspasar a otro plan en cualquier momento, pero al precio al que cotize, actualmente rentando el 0,1% TAE.


----------



## splitnew (11 Dic 2007)

Mancini dijo:


> Citibank lleva 2 meses ofreciendome un depósito 12% TAE a 1 mes!!! lastima que tengo el dinero inmobilizado en activobank hasta febrero
> 
> Espero que no sea algo puntual para captar $ antes de fin de año y cuando me venza el otro depósito aun esté disponible.
> 
> Por cierto, ya soy cliente.



Mancini, ¿cómo te lo está ofreciendo? ¿Te llaman por teléfono, te envían correspondencia personalizada, o por e-mail?. Yo también soy cliente y en la cuenta sólo hay telarañas desde hace muchos meses, pero lo único que recibo de Citibank son ofertas de ponerme la cuenta remunerada al 4 % (creo recordar) si hago un ingreso procedente de otra entidad, pero no me ofrecen nada en cuanto a depósitos.


----------



## Mancini (11 Dic 2007)

splitnew dijo:


> Mancini, ¿cómo te lo está ofreciendo? ¿Te llaman por teléfono, te envían correspondencia personalizada, o por e-mail?. Yo también soy cliente y en la cuenta sólo hay telarañas desde hace muchos meses, pero lo único que recibo de Citibank son ofertas de ponerme la cuenta remunerada al 4 % (creo recordar) si hago un ingreso procedente de otra entidad, pero no me ofrecen nada en cuanto a depósitos.



Me envian cartas personalizadas, ofreciendo el depósito ese al 12% y cuenta remunerada al 4,10%, es lo mejor que he visto. Creo que vale la pena...supongo que me acabaré metiendo 4 duros en el depósito para por lo menos poder tener la cuenta. Y soy un cliente pesimo de Citibank, hace 6 meses que la cuenta está a 0.0€


----------



## ST77XX_borrado (14 Dic 2007)

*CAJA NAVARRA

6 % TAE
a 3 meses*

(máximo 60.000 € y para nuevos clientes)

saludos


----------



## Tatanka (14 Dic 2007)

Citybank da tambien un 6% a 3 meses, hasta 40k euros y para nuevos clientes. Creo que al final ire aqui...


----------



## House (19 Dic 2007)

Tengo la sensación de que Citybank está más tieso que la cecina, estoy pensando en meterme en bancaja pero me echa un poco para atrás que sea la cajita y la hucha de gran parte de las urbes del mediterráneo.

Yo personalmente no lo veo claro, ¿y vosotros?


----------



## ST77XX_borrado (19 Dic 2007)

Freston dijo:


> ...un plan de ahorro de ibercaja y que solo me dan el 3,35%..



Ibercaja a mi me ha ofrecido el 5.25% a 5 meses

saludos


----------



## burbujasplot (21 Dic 2007)

ST77XX dijo:


> Ibercaja a mi me ha ofrecido el 5.25% a 5 meses
> 
> saludos



nos ha quedado claro que trabajas en ibercaja, no nos lo restriegues mas.:


----------



## ST77XX_borrado (21 Dic 2007)

burbujasplot dijo:


> nos ha quedado claro que trabajas en ibercaja, no nos lo restriegues mas.:



pásate por cualquier sucursal de Ibercaja y verás que se lo dan a cualquiera

bueno a cualquiera que tenga el dinero cosa que muy probablemente no puedas cumplir majete


----------



## burbujasplot (26 Dic 2007)

ST77XX dijo:


> pásate por cualquier sucursal de Ibercaja y verás que se lo dan a cualquiera
> 
> bueno a cualquiera que tenga el dinero cosa que muy probablemente no puedas cumplir majete




bueno yo sigo ahorrando porque no tengo hipoteca, y sigo trabajando= ahorro.

tu sigue pagando hipoteca.

por cierto a ver si vendes tu piso, y te vas a tu nuevo pisito de villalbilla.

una cosa mas, como te echen del banco no se que va a ser de ti, con dos pisos dos hipotecas.

feliz navidad matriculero.


----------



## Desi (26 Dic 2007)

*Quien no llora, no mama..*

Acabo de hablar con el ING, protestando porque llevo muchos años con ellos y tengo parte del dinero de la cuenta naranja al 3%, mientras están ofreciendo el 4,5,% a nuevos clientes.
Mi queja era que cuidaban mucho más a los nuevos clientes, en vez de a los veteranos...
Al insinuar que me iba a buscar la vida, me preguntó si pretendía sacarlo todo ( no lo había pensado..) y al decir que me lo estaba pensando, inmediatamente me ofreció un depósito de 3 meses al 5%, sin gastos de cancelación.
Eso, quien no llora, no mama...


----------



## randomizer (26 Dic 2007)

Desi dijo:


> Acabo de hablar con el ING, protestando porque llevo muchos años con ellos y tengo parte del dinero de la cuenta naranja al 3%, mientras están ofreciendo el 4,5,% a nuevos clientes.
> Mi queja era que cuidaban mucho más a los nuevos clientes, en vez de a los veteranos...
> Al insinuar que me iba a buscar la vida, me preguntó si pretendía sacarlo todo ( no lo había pensado..) y al decir que me lo estaba pensando, inmediatamente me ofreció un depósito de 3 meses al 5%, sin gastos de cancelación.
> Eso, quien no llora, no mama...



Pues sí, a mí también me estaba mosqueando el tema. Será cuestión de llorar un poquito...


----------



## CaCO3 (26 Dic 2007)

Desi dijo:


> Al insinuar que me iba a buscar la vida, me preguntó si pretendía sacarlo todo ( no lo había pensado..) y al decir que me lo estaba pensando, inmediatamente me ofreció un depósito de 3 meses al 5%, sin gastos de cancelación.



En la web acabo de hacer dos transferencia desde ing a otro banco y en ambas me ha dado la posibilidad de poner el dinero en ese depósito. Lo que no me he fijado es si se puede contratar directamente, sin llegar a hacer amago de sacar el dinero.


----------



## burbujasplot (26 Dic 2007)

Desi dijo:


> Acabo de hablar con el ING, protestando porque llevo muchos años con ellos y tengo parte del dinero de la cuenta naranja al 3%, mientras están ofreciendo el 4,5,% a nuevos clientes.
> Mi queja era que cuidaban mucho más a los nuevos clientes, en vez de a los veteranos...
> Al insinuar que me iba a buscar la vida, me preguntó si pretendía sacarlo todo ( no lo había pensado..) y al decir que me lo estaba pensando, inmediatamente me ofreció un depósito de 3 meses al 5%, sin gastos de cancelación.
> Eso, quien no llora, no mama...



ya pero lo que tienen que hacer es darnos un 4,5%, como a los otros, hoy mismo voy a ordenar una transferencia para que aprendan.


----------



## Jaimarca (26 Dic 2007)

*Ultimos depositos del año*

De cara al final de año las entidades financieras afinan sus estrategias comerciales para ofrecer nuevos depósitos con los que captar los ahorros de los inversores. Las modalidades son diversas: garantizados, mixtos, a plazo fijo e incluso los que se promocionan para conmemorar el aniversario de las entidades emisoras. También están diseñados para diferente tipo de usuarios, por un lado los destinados a captar nuevos clientes, y por otro, los dirigidos a los propios clientes de la entidad.

Toda la info con los depositos más interesantes en: <a href="http://www.rankia.com/articulos/articulo.asp?n=246">Últimos depósitos del año</a>


----------



## Catacrack (26 Dic 2007)

Yo acabo de contratar el deposito de 3 meses al 5%, me lo han ofrecido como vosotros mencionais, al desear hacer una transferencia hacia mi cuenta asociada. Un 5% al 3meses lo veo bastante bien, no tiene limite de cantidad y aunque hay mejores ofertas en otros bancos, no me gustan mover el dinero y tener mil cuentas abiertas, y ING me da bastante confianza.

Gracias por vuestros comentarios.


----------



## Desi (26 Dic 2007)

Catacrack dijo:


> Yo acabo de contratar el deposito de 3 meses al 5%, me lo han ofrecido como vosotros mencionais, al desear hacer una transferencia hacia mi cuenta asociada. Un 5% al 3meses lo veo bastante bien, no tiene limite de cantidad y aunque hay mejores ofertas en otros bancos, no me gustan mover el dinero y tener mil cuentas abiertas, y ING me da bastante confianza.
> 
> Gracias por vuestros comentarios.



Yo sí moví algo de la pasta del ING, al depósito de bienvenida al 11% de Openbank...el resto sigue en ING, porque a mi tambien me inspiran confianza.
Cuando se acabe el depósito del openbank, hablaré con ING, a ver qué me ofrecen para que vuelva el dinero a ellos....he visto que ésta es la manera de hacerlo para que te ofrezcan mejores condiciones..


----------



## federicoterron (26 Dic 2007)

burbujasplot dijo:


> ya pero lo que tienen que hacer es darnos un 4,5%, como a los otros, hoy mismo voy a ordenar una transferencia para que aprendan.



Acabo de conectarme a ING y me sale una pantalla ofreciendo el 4.5% pero tienen que ser incrementos de saldo respecto al dia 21/12/07.


----------



## Desi (26 Dic 2007)

federicoterron dijo:


> Acabo de conectarme a ING y me sale una pantalla ofreciendo el 4.5% pero tienen que ser incrementos de saldo respecto al dia 21/12/07.



El depósito de 3 meses al 5% no sale en la web, solo te lo ofrecen por teléfono si piensan que vas a retirar la pasta...


----------



## federicoterron (26 Dic 2007)

Desi dijo:


> El depósito de 3 meses al 5% no sale en la web, solo te lo ofrecen por teléfono si piensan que vas a retirar la pasta...



Les amenazo con retirar el eurillo que tengo en ING???:
Supongo que se reirian de mi.


----------



## eminentemente técnico (26 Dic 2007)

Ese euro ya te lo gastas solo en el telefono, a no ser que tengas llamadas gratis a numeros nacionales y llames a su otro numero que por si alguien no lo sabe es el 916349280


----------



## federicoterron (26 Dic 2007)

eminentemente técnico dijo:


> Ese euro ya te lo gastas solo en el telefono, a no ser que tengas llamadas gratis a numeros nacionales y llames a su otro numero que por si alguien no lo sabe es el 916349280



Efectivamente, tengo ADSL+ llamadas gratis. Suelo llamar a los otros numeros, es que a lo tonto te puedes ahorrar una pasta evitando los numeros 902, 901, etc.


----------



## Asmodeo (26 Dic 2007)

En caso de no tener llamadas nacionales gratis .

¿Sale más económico llamar a un 91 que a un 901?


----------



## eminentemente técnico (26 Dic 2007)

Asmodeo dijo:


> En caso de no tener llamadas nacionales gratis .
> 
> ¿Sale más económico llamar a un 91 que a un 901?



No,te sale mas económico llamar al 901,que tengo entendido que se cobra como una llamada local


----------



## randomizer (26 Dic 2007)

eminentemente técnico dijo:


> No,te sale mas económico llamar al 901,que tengo entendido que se cobra como una llamada local



Se cobra como una llamada nacional, pero no entra dentro de las llamadas nacionales, así que te la cobrarán aparte.

Si tu servicio incluye llamadas nacionales, es mejor un 91.


----------



## malagueña (27 Dic 2007)

juanantz, es que creo que ofrecen sólo para unas determinadas cantidades... si es poco dinero lo dejan pasar. 
A mí tampoco me lo han ofrecido.


----------



## azkunaveteya (28 Dic 2007)

*cuando sacas pasta de ing*

te ofrecen 5% a 3 meses... pa decirte: miiiraaaaa lo qu podias haber hecho con estooooo


----------



## yomismo3plus (28 Dic 2007)

*OTE rechazada*

He tramitado una OTE desde Openbank a mi cuenta de La Caixa por 33.500€ y La Caixa la ha rechazado.
He llamado a Openbank y me confirman el rechazo por parte de La Caixa pero no saben darme la razón, según la operadora la tramitación de la OTE es completamente correcta.
Me pasé por la oficina de La Caixa y lo que me cuentan es que la ha rechazado su central por un “problema de forma”, que no saben explicarme bien pero que tiene que ver con que la OTE supera los 30.000€ y supuestamente Openbank, para esa cantidad, debía haberles hecho llegar la OTE digitalizada con mi firma.
La sensación ha sido desagradable, sobre todo por la perdida de tiempo para abrir el deposito, es mi primera OTE y mal empezamos.
Esta experiencia me ha hecho replantear otros movimientos que tenia previsto realizar mas adelante con OTE, he perdido la confianza en su fiabilidad.
¿Que razones puede haber para que un banco rechace una OTE?:


----------



## Mancini (28 Dic 2007)

Ya te han dado el motivo del rechazo, para importes superiores a 30k es necesaria tu firma


----------



## orcblin (29 Dic 2007)

Catacrack dijo:


> Yo acabo de contratar el deposito de 3 meses al 5%, me lo han ofrecido como vosotros mencionais, al desear hacer una transferencia hacia mi cuenta asociada. Un 5% al 3meses lo veo bastante bien, no tiene limite de cantidad y aunque hay mejores ofertas en otros bancos, no me gustan mover el dinero y tener mil cuentas abiertas, y ING me da bastante confianza.
> 
> Gracias por vuestros comentarios.



yo flipo, yo lo hice ayer y no me lo podía creer, ese de intentar hacer una transferencia y que te ofrezcan el depósito al 5%

pues mira que son inútiles si lo llegan a hacer hace un mes seguramente hubiese tenido más pasta allí.

gracias también por la información.


----------



## lordfirefax (29 Dic 2007)

Freston dijo:


> Una ligera valoracion de los bancon online: http://www.consumer.es/web/es/economia_domestica/finanzas/2004/11/26/112442.php



Ejem, gracias por tu aporte pero ese estudio es de hace ya 3 años... 

Salu2


----------



## ST77XX_borrado (30 Dic 2007)

burbujasplot dijo:


> bueno yo sigo ahorrando porque no tengo hipoteca, y sigo trabajando= ahorro.
> 
> tu sigue pagando hipoteca.
> 
> ...



de verdad, me gustaría saber tu edad porque estoy seguro de que nos iba a sacar de muchas dudas

en fin...

por cierto el *Banco Popular está dando el 5.25% a 6 meses o a 1 año*


----------



## euriborfree (30 Dic 2007)

yomismo3plus dijo:


> He tramitado una OTE desde Openbank a mi cuenta de La Caixa por 33.500€ y La Caixa la ha rechazado.
> He llamado a Openbank y me confirman el rechazo por parte de La Caixa pero no saben darme la razón, según la operadora la tramitación de la OTE es completamente correcta.
> Me pasé por la oficina de La Caixa y lo que me cuentan es que la ha rechazado su central por un “problema de forma”, que no saben explicarme bien pero que tiene que ver con que la OTE supera los 30.000€ y supuestamente Openbank, para esa cantidad, debía haberles hecho llegar la OTE digitalizada con mi firma.
> La sensación ha sido desagradable, sobre todo por la perdida de tiempo para abrir el deposito, es mi primera OTE y mal empezamos.
> ...



para estos casos, al menos con ING, suelo meter varias OTE de pequeñas cantidades. Una detras de otra

En mi caso, una vez hice una OTE de 60K euros sin problemas, me llamaron del banco para confirmarla, pero nada mas, ya que parece ser que a ellos les salen esas operaciones en pantalla para que las confirmen o no


----------



## orcblin (30 Dic 2007)

euriborfree dijo:


> para estos casos, al menos con ING, suelo meter varias OTE de pequeñas cantidades. Una detras de otra
> 
> En mi caso, una vez hice una OTE de 60K euros sin problemas, me llamaron del banco para confirmarla, pero nada mas, ya que parece ser que a ellos les salen esas operaciones en pantalla para que las confirmen o no



si, si pasa de 30000 eurines piden una firma en ing, así que la solución es clara, la que tu planteas, 2 OTES eso sí con fecha distinta ya que no dejan hacer 2 OTES el mismo día y cuenta :


----------



## mac1929 (30 Dic 2007)

Activobank, ofrece un 5% sin condiciones a 12 meses.


----------



## yomismo3plus (2 Ene 2008)

*¿Donde esta 2post?*

Se echa de menos la actualizacion del ranking y tus comentarios en el foro.
¿Donde estas 2post?


----------



## federicoterron (2 Ene 2008)

yomismo3plus dijo:


> Se echa de menos la actualizacion del ranking y tus comentarios en el foro.
> ¿Donde estas 2post?



Es verdad, lleva como 2 meses desaparecido.:o


----------



## javso (9 Ene 2008)

De momento ya ha habido un cambio. 

El de bienvenida de Openbank ha bajado del 11 al 10% TAE, y ahora el importe máximo se ha rebajado de 100.000 a 50.000 euros. Era el mejor que había, ahora el mejor es el de Tubancaja. Está claro que la guerra por la liquidez que se inició allá por abril toca a su fin, en su versión de captación de depósitos. Ya se han dado cuenta que la gente no para de mover la pasta de aquí para allá.


----------



## makwa. (9 Ene 2008)

Qué consideración y confianza os proporciona la oferta que me hace Activobank:
10% a un mes 25.000 max, 7% a tres meses 25.000 max., y finalmente sin limitación 5.25% a tres o seis meses


----------



## ics (10 Ene 2008)

makwa. dijo:


> Qué consideración y confianza os proporciona la oferta que me hace Activobank:
> 10% a un mes 25.000 max, 7% a tres meses 25.000 max., y finalmente sin limitación 5.25% a tres o seis meses



Como te han llegado a hacer esa oferta? Porque en la web no salen esos datos


----------



## elementodelsiete (10 Ene 2008)

El Banco Sabadell (en sucursales) dá un 5,25% TAE en depósitos a 3, 6 o 12 meses, sin comisión por cancelación previa.

Otro que dá ese dinero actualmente son el Banco Pastor y la caixa.


----------



## Neox (10 Ene 2008)

Chicos....con 3.000 € creeis que es rentable meterlos en algún banco de los aquí expresados??? Cual me recomendais????...

Soy estudiante y son mis ahorros...pero no pienso tocarlos y realmente en mi cuenta de Carnet Jove no me generan nada actualmente...

Ya me direis ^^


----------



## eminentemente técnico (10 Ene 2008)

Neox dijo:


> Chicos....con 3.000 € creeis que es rentable meterlos en algún banco de los aquí expresados??? Cual me recomendais????...
> 
> Soy estudiante y son mis ahorros...pero no pienso tocarlos y realmente en mi cuenta de Carnet Jove no me generan nada actualmente...
> 
> Ya me direis ^^



Puedes empezar metiendote en openbank por ejemplo y contratar el deposito 10% a un mes para nuevos clientes y luego pasalo a la cuenta ing donde dan el 4.5% TAE...


----------



## burbujasplot (10 Ene 2008)

ST77XX dijo:


> de verdad, me gustaría saber tu edad porque estoy seguro de que nos iba a sacar de muchas dudas
> 
> en fin...
> 
> por cierto el *Banco Popular está dando el 5.25% a 6 meses o a 1 año*



y cual es la tuya y la de tu hipotelca?


----------



## makwa. (10 Ene 2008)

ics dijo:


> Como te han llegado a hacer esa oferta? Porque en la web no salen esos datos




Hace unos días sí aparecía en la web de activobank. Hay días que aparece otra. Pero anteayer una agente de activobank me confirmó telefónicamente los tres tipos de depósito.


----------



## makwa. (11 Ene 2008)

Por cierto, a pesar que leo el foro desde julio, mis conocimientos casi nulos de economía me impiden comprender cómo es posible que el BCE preste dinero a un 4 y pico % (me equivoco?) y sin embargo los bancos estan ofreciendo depósitos al 5 y pico o más. ¿Por qué no le piden ese dinero al BCE?

Y por otra parte: Hoy iré al Activobank para ingresar a tres meses 50.000 al 7% y 115.000 al 5.25%. ¿Os parece solvente la entidad?

Gracias. Me quedan pocas horas para hacerlo. Pondría mi inversión bajo la tutela del lobby "burbuja inmobiliaria" para luchar contra los monstruos capitalistas. La unión hace la fuerza. Estos plutócratas con su vil metal están ejerciendo una suerte de genocidio económico merced al darwinismo ejercido por el binomio triunfo/derrota determinado por el sucio dinero.


----------



## rory (11 Ene 2008)

A ver qué os parece


Caja Laboral ha sacado una nueva cuenta de ahorro de alta rentabilidad, con total disponibilidad de los saldos y sin comisiones. El tipo de interés de esta cuenta será del 5% hasta el próximo 31 de marzo para los primeros 10.000 euros y el saldo restante será remunerado al 3,25%. La liquidación de intereses será con carácter mensual. Este producto podrá ser contratado por cualquier canal.

http://www.cajalaboral.es/caste/home.asp


----------



## ruralita (11 Ene 2008)

makwa. dijo:


> Por cierto, a pesar que leo el foro desde julio, mis conocimientos casi nulos de economía me impiden comprender cómo es posible que el BCE preste dinero a un 4 y pico % (me equivoco?) y sin embargo los bancos estan ofreciendo depósitos al 5 y pico o más. ¿Por qué no le piden ese dinero al BCE?
> 
> Y por otra parte: Hoy iré al Activobank para ingresar a tres meses 50.000 al 7% y 115.000 al 5.25%. ¿Os parece solvente la entidad?
> 
> Gracias. Me quedan pocas horas para hacerlo. Pondría mi inversión bajo la tutela del lobby "burbuja inmobiliaria" para luchar contra los monstruos capitalistas. La unión hace la fuerza. Estos plutócratas con su vil metal están ejerciendo una suerte de genocidio económico merced al darwinismo ejercido por el binomio triunfo/derrota determinado por el sucio dinero.



pues macho no sé como lo haces porque Activo ofrece: 7% a 3 meses; y a 12 es un 5%.


----------



## makwa. (12 Ene 2008)

Freston dijo:


> Makwa, a mi quien me parece solvente ERES TU!!!, juer, 50000 y 110000 euros!! si estas forrado!




Bueno, no estoy empepitado "sensu estricto" pero algún día explicaré mi currículo de españolito en este trágico país. Mientras tanto sólo comentarte que todo se ha de dilapidar en manos de los señores del ladrillo, por unas enormes reformas que he de emprender en el medio plazo.

Sólo añadiré que no soy joven, que lo que tengo es el fruto del trabajo de dos personas durante 21 años. Y aunque hay personas que puedan estar peor, todo lo que tenemos es fruto del ahorro y de inhibirme de ciertas satisfacciones consuntivas, y viendo las perspectivas de pasado, presente y futuro, y dados los factores que todos conocemos, ha sido demoledoramente decepcionante.


----------



## makwa. (12 Ene 2008)

ruralita dijo:


> pues macho no sé como lo haces porque Activo ofrece: 7% a 3 meses; y a 12 es un 5%.




¿¿?? No te entiendo, yo nohago nada en todo caso quien hace es el banco ¿no? son ellos los que ofrecen y yo acepto.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (13 Ene 2008)

makwa. dijo:


> Por cierto, a pesar que leo el foro desde julio, mis conocimientos casi nulos de economía me impiden comprender cómo es posible que el BCE preste dinero a un 4 y pico % (me equivoco?) y sin embargo los bancos estan ofreciendo depósitos al 5 y pico o más. ¿Por qué no le piden ese dinero al BCE?
> 
> Y por otra parte: Hoy iré al Activobank para ingresar a tres meses 50.000 al 7% y 115.000 al 5.25%. ¿Os parece solvente la entidad?
> 
> Gracias. Me quedan pocas horas para hacerlo. Pondría mi inversión bajo la tutela del lobby "burbuja inmobiliaria" para luchar contra los monstruos capitalistas. La unión hace la fuerza. Estos plutócratas con su vil metal están ejerciendo una suerte de genocidio económico merced al darwinismo ejercido por el binomio triunfo/derrota determinado por el sucio dinero.



El 4% es un tipo de referencia, en realidad el banco central europeo presta el dinero a los bancos a intereses superiores dependiendo de la subasta, en plena crisis de agosto llegó a prestar dinero al 5%.

Los bancos pagan depósitos al 5% porque el interbancario a un año está en el 4,65% que es un promedio de las opereraciones realizadas y bien vale pagar el 5% si con eso consigues el dinero, porque hay bancos que no consiguen crédito en el interbancario o lo consiguen por encima del 4,65%, que repito es el promedio, porque los bancos que tienen dinero no se fían de su solvencia, mientras los clientes son mucho más fáciles de engañar y les resulta más fácil obtener dinero de ellos que de otros bancos aunque sea pagando un diferencial con respecto al interbancario.

Activobank no es un banco sino una marca comercial del SabadellAtlántico, es como una oficina más del banco, si el Sabadell se va al garete, Activo ban se va con él.

Yo repartiría el dienero entre varios bancos, Activobank funciona bien y tiene buenos productos pero en las circunstancias en que nos encontramos no parece ser el que está más a salvo aunque tampoco sea el que menos.

Pienso que lo primero que hay que aprender en el mundo de las finanzas es:

"Nunca pongas todos los huevos en la misma canasta".


----------



## makwa. (13 Ene 2008)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> El 4% es un tipo de referencia, en realidad el banco central europeo presta el dinero a los bancos a intereses superiores dependiendo de la subasta, en plena crisis de agosto llegó a prestar dinero al 5%.
> 
> Los bancos pagan depósitos al 5% porque el interbancario a un año está en el 4,65% que es un promedio de las opereraciones realizadas y bien vale pagar el 5% si con eso consigues el dinero, porque hay bancos que no consiguen crédito en el interbancario o lo consiguen por encima del 4,65%, que repito es el promedio, porque los bancos que tienen dinero no se fían de su solvencia, mientras los clientes son mucho más fáciles de engañar y les resulta más fácil obtener dinero de ellos que de otros bancos aunque sea pagando un diferencial con respecto al interbancario.
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias "exclavizador" por la explicación y por el consejo. Intentaré seguirlo y ya me he puesto en contacto con otras entidades porque no es aconsejable como me dices tenerlo todo en Sabadell.
Repito que gracias y hasta pronto.


----------



## Efren (13 Ene 2008)

elementodelsiete dijo:


> El Banco Sabadell (en sucursales) dá un 5,25% TAE en depósitos a 3, 6 o 12 meses, sin comisión por cancelación previa.
> 
> Otro que dá ese dinero actualmente son el Banco Pastor *y la caixa*.



También en la sucursal de la caixa??

Porque en la página lo más alto que veo es el de 1 año al 6% siempre y cuando el euribor a 12 meses esté a más del 4%


----------



## muyuu (17 Mar 2008)

Hoy en visto una oferta del 10% + Eurostoxx (limitado este a +7%) para tres meses (sólo para capital proveniente de otras entidades) en Ibercaja (Madrid). En la web no está en ninguna parte, tal vez haya algún truco porque parece ser que hay que presentarse físicamente en la entidad.

Mañana por la mañana me paso y postearé aquí lo que saque en claro.


----------



## Quimtronix (18 Mar 2008)

Alguien ha abierto recientemente el deposito del Barclays al 10% ?
Fui la semana pasada a una oficina para informarme y no me lo ofrecieron al preguntar por el, me dijeron que lo van a quitar, y que eso no vale la pena.
Me informaron en su lugar del de 7% a 3 meses.
La cuestion es que me ya me vence el del 11% del Bankinter y precisamente queria ir al Barclays ahora porque seria rapido de contratar. 
Si abro ahora uno online me tarda tiempo en la apertura.

Como se lo digo ahora en Bankinter que aunque no me lo recomienden yo lo quiero?
Que procedimiento usar? o alternativas

Saludos


----------



## muyuu (18 Mar 2008)

Quimtronix dijo:


> Alguien ha abierto recientemente el deposito del Barclays al 10% ?
> Fui la semana pasada a una oficina para informarme y no me lo ofrecieron al preguntar por el, me dijeron que lo van a quitar, y que eso no vale la pena.
> Me informaron en su lugar del de 7% a 3 meses.
> La cuestion es que me ya me vence el del 11% del Bankinter y precisamente queria ir al Barclays ahora porque seria rapido de contratar.
> ...



Un amigo ha abierto el de 7% a tres meses. En realidad es cierto que sale mejor salvo que tengas pensado irlo moviendo por todos lados. Está claro que eso al banco no le interesa, pero vamos tú a lo tuyo y a hacerles cumplir lo prometido.


----------



## Quimtronix (19 Mar 2008)

Gracias muyuu
Si es que es lo que empece a hacer, irlo moviendo
Habia pensado ir a otra oficina del Barclays, esta en otra ciudad, pero voy a menudo, es que no se como decirselo a la persona que me atendió ya que me hizo toda la propaganda y explicacion del 7% y ademas yo le escuché.

Claro que a ellos les interesa mas, con el de 3 meses disponen del dinero durante mas tiempo en caso de que el cliente tenga intencion de llevarse otra vez el dinero al finalizar, digo yo.


----------



## ST77XX_borrado (24 Mar 2008)

nueva oferta del *Banco Pastor*:

*6% TAE a 6 meses*

no recuero la cifra mínima pero el máximo son 100.000 €

jhezlin, si quieres puedes actualizar tu web

saludos


----------



## Quimtronix (28 Abr 2008)

Cuanto tiempo tardan en Openbank en abrir el deposito del 11% mediate una OTE, lo pregunto porque lo veo muy lento con el envio de la documentacion por correo que hay que reenviarla, hay alguna otra alternativa para ordenar una OTE que sea rapido? Tengo una cuenta abierta de menos de 3 meses.

Saludos


----------



## ST77XX_borrado (29 Abr 2008)

y ahora otra de *CAJA NAVARRA (CAN)

6 % a 1 año*
(ahora mismo no se de nada mejor que esto)


----------



## cyberna (29 Abr 2008)

ST77XX dijo:


> y ahora otra de *CAJA NAVARRA (CAN)
> 
> 6 % a 1 año*
> (ahora mismo no se de nada mejor que esto)



¿Esto donde?, será fuera de Navarra porque aquí yo nunca veo esas cosas...


----------



## ST77XX_borrado (29 Abr 2008)

cyberna dijo:


> ¿Esto donde?, será fuera de Navarra porque aquí yo nunca veo esas cosas...



es cierto, es fuera de Navarra

en Navarra como la competencia es mucho menor no ofrecen estas cosas


----------



## dillei (29 Abr 2008)

ST77XX dijo:


> nueva oferta del *Banco Pastor*:
> 
> *6% TAE a 6 meses*
> 
> ...



donde? no lo veo... :


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (29 Abr 2008)

Jhezlin, en tucapital.es pones que el depósito de cajamadrid a un mes no tiene límite de cantidad, y te aseguro que lo tiene de 60.000Euros.

Un saludo.


----------



## ilusionista_borrado (29 Abr 2008)

dillei dijo:


> donde? no lo veo... :



Esta oferta caducó el 31 de Marzo, aunque a mi me lo han aceptado mas tarde.


----------



## Andrespp (29 Abr 2008)

Hola, yo estoy por meter pasta o bien en Barclays o en Bankinter, ambos a mas del 10% en un depósito mensual.

Sin embargo tengo una duda. ¿ Porqué los bancos están ofreciendo menos interés por los depósitos a más largo plazo?

Siempre ha sido al revés.

Me llama mucho la atención que un depósito a 1 mes esté al 10% y a un año te den un 4,5%, cuando la tendencia de los tipos de interés es a subir.

¿Juegan los bancos con nuestra pereza a renovar o cambiar nuestros depósitos mensualmente, o hay otra explicación: :


----------



## Andrespp (29 Abr 2008)

Gracias, no había caído en ese detalle........pero me parece que lo que voy a hacer es ir poniendo mi pasta en un banco diferente cada vez, mensualmente...así soy siempre un nuevo cliente, no?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (29 Abr 2008)

Andrespp dijo:


> Gracias, no había caído en ese detalle........pero me parece que lo que voy a hacer es ir poniendo mi pasta en un banco diferente cada vez, mensualmente...así soy siempre un nuevo cliente, no?



Si quieres un consejo haz todos los de 3 meses que puedas (7% TAE), te saldrá más a cuenta que ir rulándolos, no lo digo solo por el TAE si no porque el cambio de banco no es inmediato, siempre pasan unos dias, incluso alguna semana y entonces pierdes toda la rentabilidad.
Yo el año pasado tuve 4 de 3 meses, y no estuve un año, sino 13 meses... 

Un saludo...


----------



## ST77XX_borrado (29 Abr 2008)

jhezlin dijo:


> ¿Puedes poner algo más de información de este depósito o de dónde has sacado esta información?





dillei dijo:


> donde? no lo veo... :




Banco Pastor: es a través de oficina nada de internet y para nuevos clientes,
con esto intentan "engancharte"

CAN: jhezlin, es una IPF al 6% a un año, poco hay que decir, lo tienen en oficinas físicas también para dinero nuevo.
Han asignado una bolsa de dinero a cada sucursal y según lo vayan llenando cerrarán la oferta, en concreto en una oficina que hablé la semana pasada me comentó el director que tenía una bolsa de 500.000 € y que cuando lo llene, cerraba el cupo y hasta otra (ni siquiera se iba a molestar en poner el cartel en el escaparate, tan sólo a la gente que preguntase porque decía que eso lo iba a cubrir con mucha rapidez ya que ahora mismo es lo mejor que hay en el mercado)
desconozco si otras sucursales tendrán mayor o menor cantidad disponible


----------



## Mi_casa_es_tu_casa (29 Abr 2008)

jhezlin dijo:


> -OpenBank 3 Mes 6,82% TIN (7,00% TAE) 50.000€



Sabes la web de este depósito? No lo veo...:


----------



## Mi_casa_es_tu_casa (29 Abr 2008)

jhezlin dijo:


> -OpenBank 3 Mes 6,82% TIN (7,00% TAE) 50.000€
> 
> Url del proveedor del producto:
> https://bancaonline.openbank.es/servlet/PProxy?app=DJ&cmd=deptrim
> ...



Gracias!!


----------



## ST77XX_borrado (5 May 2008)

Otro que se suma a los depósitos a 3 meses al 7%

CajaDuero ya tiene en oficina el producto al 6.5% a 3 meses pero ahora saca uno al 7% a 3 meses sólo a través de NetDuero



> denominación : DEPÓSITO NetDuero Premier
> duración del depósito : 3 meses
> importe : Mínimo 5.000 Euros
> Máximo 200.000 Euros
> ...


----------



## federicoterron (5 May 2008)

ST77XX dijo:


> Otro que se suma a los depósitos a 3 meses al 7%
> 
> CajaDuero ya tiene en oficina el producto al 6.5% a 3 meses pero ahora saca uno al 7% a 3 meses sólo a través de NetDuero



Lo malo es que la cuenta corriente asociada tiene comisiones.


----------



## ST77XX_borrado (6 May 2008)

federicoterron dijo:


> Lo malo es que la cuenta corriente asociada tiene comisiones.




llevas razón, si la cuenta la tienes a cero te cascan unas comisiones de 20-30 € semestrales (algo así no me acuerdo bien)
si mantienes un saldo mínimo de 400 € lo que te cobran son unos 6-8 € semestrales

aunque claro, esta entidad tan sólo la veo interesante para estos 3 meses del depósito, luego si te he visto no me acuerdo


----------



## ST77XX_borrado (6 May 2008)

juanantz dijo:


> Este me vendría muy bien si pudiera contratarlo durante junio, ya que puedo cancelar un depósito sin penalización. En la web pone que es válido hasta el 31 de Mayo, no se si Caja Duero tiende a ir extendiendo la fecha tope de los depósitos como hace ING.



el depósito al 6.5% a 3 meses en oficina física llevan que yo recuerde desde el otoño pasado con él así que no tiene mucha pinta de que vaya a caducar

del NetDuero no tengo ni idea de si lo piensan quitar o no


----------



## javso (6 May 2008)

jhezlin dijo:


> -OpenBank 3 Mes 6,82% TIN (7,00% TAE) 50.000€
> 
> Url del proveedor del producto:
> https://bancaonline.openbank.es/servlet/PProxy?app=DJ&cmd=deptrim
> ...



Y la web del depósito de Cajamadrid?

Gracias


----------



## ST77XX_borrado (23 May 2008)

otros que se suman a la guerra abierta por iBanesto

en Ibercaja me acaban de ofrecer un depósito al 5.5 % desde 1 mes hasta 12 meses (a decidir en el momento de la firma)

para dinero que proceda de otras entidades

esto se anima...


----------



## skipyy (25 May 2008)

Los que viváis por Andalucia, aún sigue Unicaja ofertando el depósito de univía al 6% durante 3 meses, la ventaja respecto a otros depósitos es que cuando cumple lo saco en efectivo y lo ingreso en otra entidad y vuelvo a hacer una OTE hacia unicaja para contratarlo de nuevo, al no ser un depósito de bienvenida está muy bien jejeje


----------



## azkunaveteya (25 May 2008)

yo meto en depositos a 3 meses, la diferencia tampoco es tanto, y desde aqui os invito a que hagais lo mismo!! 

Seguro que DORMIS tranquilos por las noches


----------



## federicoterron (25 May 2008)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> yo meto en depositos a 3 meses, la diferencia tampoco es tanto, y desde aqui os invito a que hagais lo mismo!!
> 
> Seguro que DORMIS tranquilos por las noches



la diferencia con que?


----------



## dillei (13 Jun 2008)

Esta mañana he visto en el pastor un 8% a 3 meses. Para nuevos clientes


----------



## trekam (13 Jun 2008)

dillei dijo:


> Esta mañana he visto en el pastor un 8% a 3 meses. Para nuevos clientes



sera porque es una oficina que hace muy poco que acaban de abir y lo hacen para captar clientes...

yo ya lo hice en una oficina del Banco Pastor hace tiempo... el mismo deposito 8% a 3 meses.. y era por lo que te digo... porque acababan de abir la oficina nueva... pero ya hace mucho que la quitaron..


----------



## eljepis (13 Jun 2008)

dillei dijo:


> Esta mañana he visto en el pastor un 8% a 3 meses. Para nuevos clientes



Hola Dillei muy interesante la información, pero por favor dinos en que localidad se halla ubicada dicha sucursal...


----------



## dillei (14 Jun 2008)

Lo he visto en la sucursal de sanchinarro de Madrid


----------



## tucapital.es (14 Jun 2008)

dillei dijo:


> Esta mañana he visto en el pastor un 8% a 3 meses. Para nuevos clientes



No está nada mal, la pena es que no lo está ofreciendo en todas las oficinas.

Ofertas similares y que sean accesibles por todo el mundo y contratable desde internet puede ser Caja Granada que te dan una cuenta a la vista al 7% los tres primeros meses.

Salu2.


----------



## Reincidente (14 Jun 2008)

> Caja Granada que te dan una cuenta a la vista al 7% los tres primeros meses



¿Sabeis si tienen comisión de mantenimiento y si cobran por transferencia realizada?

He acabado un depósito con activobank 7% tres meses y todo ok. Sin comisiones por mantenimiento ni transferencias nacionales.

Salutem camaradas


----------



## tucapital.es (14 Jun 2008)

Reincidente dijo:


> ¿Sabeis si tienen comisión de mantenimiento y si cobran por transferencia realizada?
> 
> He acabado un depósito con activobank 7% tres meses y todo ok. Sin comisiones por mantenimiento ni transferencias nacionales.
> 
> Salutem camaradas



Sé que no tiene comisiones de administración y mantenimiento. Lo que ya no sé es si cobrará por transferencia. Pero seguramente puedas hacer OTEs desde otras cuentas por Internet como ING.

Salu2.


----------



## spheratu (15 Jun 2008)

Los 3 meses al 7% de caja granada me están tentando.
Alguien ha tenido alguna experiencia con esta caja?


----------



## TomaPetardazo (15 Jun 2008)

*Deposito Barclays*

Hola, yo de momento he abierto mis depositos con barclays, la verdad que estoy bastante contento y he de decir que aunque pone que son depositos para nuevos clientes, pues cuando ya has abierto el primero te dicen que aceptan tanto el dinero de otra entidad como dinero que tengas en una cuenta de alta remuneracion (es la cuenta que te abren con el dinero que has metido al deposito, mas los intereses generados por el mismo).

De momento he de decir que he abierto uno a 3 meses al 7% y este mes he abierto mi 3er deposito a 1 mes al 10%, con el dinero que me va quedando en la cuenta remunerada del deposito anterior al que quiero abrir.

Un saludo


----------



## dillei (16 Jun 2008)

TomaPetardazo dijo:


> Hola, yo de momento he abierto mis depositos con barclays, la verdad que estoy bastante contento y he de decir que aunque pone que son depositos para nuevos clientes, pues cuando ya has abierto el primero te dicen que aceptan tanto el dinero de otra entidad como dinero que tengas en una cuenta de alta remuneracion (es la cuenta que te abren con el dinero que has metido al deposito, mas los intereses generados por el mismo).
> 
> De momento he de decir que he abierto uno a 3 meses al 7% y este mes he abierto mi 3er deposito a 1 mes al 10%, con el dinero que me va quedando en la cuenta remunerada del deposito anterior al que quiero abrir.
> 
> Un saludo



Si, yo de momento he cogido el de 8% a 4 meses


----------



## krako (16 Jun 2008)

dillei dijo:


> Si, yo de momento he cogido el de 8% a 4 meses



8% a 4 meses? Dónde?


----------



## dillei (16 Jun 2008)

krako dijo:


> 8% a 4 meses? Dónde?



Lo da el barclays si tienes colectivo con ellos


----------



## federicoterron (16 Jun 2008)

dillei dijo:


> Lo da el barclays si tienes colectivo con ellos



Colectivo de funcionarios??


----------



## Quimtronix (1 Oct 2008)

El deposito Suma Caja Madrid 1 Mes al 10% aun existe? principio octubre 2008 ?

en la web de Caja Madird no sale, 
¿alguien sabe si en las oficinas lo ofrecen o ya terminó?

Saludos


----------



## federicoterron (1 Oct 2008)

Quimtronix dijo:


> El deposito Suma Caja Madrid 1 Mes al 10% aun existe? principio octubre 2008 ?
> 
> en la web de Caja Madird no sale,
> ¿alguien sabe si en las oficinas lo ofrecen o ya terminó?
> ...



Sospecho que el que ofreceran ahora mismo sera el nuevo, el del barrilete cosmisco.


----------



## Quimtronix (1 Oct 2008)

federicoterron dijo:


> Sospecho que el que ofreceran ahora mismo sera el nuevo, el del barrilete cosmisco.




Me he mirado las "condiciones que tienes que cumplir" de este deposito que comentas y no me extraña que le hayan puesto "Barrilete cosmico".
Mañana pasaré por una oficina de CajaMadrid a ver si el deposito al 10% esta o no.
Saludos


----------



## tucapital.es (1 Oct 2008)

Quimtronix dijo:


> El deposito Suma Caja Madrid 1 Mes al 10% aun existe? principio octubre 2008 ?
> 
> en la web de Caja Madird no sale,
> ¿alguien sabe si en las oficinas lo ofrecen o ya terminó?



Buenas.

El depósito suma de Caja Madrid es un depósito mensual al 10% TAE, y después te ofrece la cuenta suma al 4,5% TAE. Es para incrementos de saldo y sólo es contratable en oficinas de Caja Madrid y sigue vigente. En principio la cuenta no tiene comisiones, sin embargo, debes de tener una cuenta corriente en caja madrid y una tarjeta de crédido que te costará aproximadamente unos 12€ anuales.

Para más información en Tu Capital - Los mejores depósitos bancarios

Salu2.


----------



## federicoterron (1 Oct 2008)

tucapital.es dijo:


> Buenas.
> 
> El depósito suma de Caja Madrid es un depósito mensual al 10% TAE, y después te ofrece la cuenta suma al 4,5% TAE. Es para incrementos de saldo y sólo es contratable en oficinas de Caja Madrid y sigue vigente. En principio la cuenta no tiene comisiones, sin embargo, debes de tener una cuenta corriente en caja madrid y una tarjeta de crédido que te costará aproximadamente unos 12€ anuales.
> 
> ...



Me temo que haran como Barclays, que oficialmente tienen en vigor los depositos al 10% a un mes y el de 7% a 3 meses (se pueden contratar por internet), pero luego en las oficinas solo esta disponible el del 5.25% a nueve meses. Te diran que ya no existe el del 10% a 1 mes y que contrates el "Barrilete Cosmico".


----------



## tucapital.es (1 Oct 2008)

No todo el mundo puede contratar eses depósito (Barrilete Cósmico), porque entre otras cosas ten piden un plan de pensiones y no mucha gente está dispuesto a contratarlo.

Yo sigo viendo que tiene puestos lo cartelitos del depósito suma en todos los sucursales de Caja Madrid en mi ciudad.

Salu2.


----------



## federicoterron (1 Oct 2008)

tucapital.es dijo:


> No todo el mundo puede contratar eses depósito (Barrilete Cósmico), porque entre otras cosas ten piden un plan de pensiones y no mucha gente está dispuesto a contratarlo.
> 
> Yo sigo viendo que tiene puestos lo cartelitos del depósito suma en todos los sucursales de Caja Madrid en mi ciudad.
> 
> Salu2.



No se, dependera de la sucursal, el lunes pase delante de una sucursal en mi localidad y solo vi carteles promocionando el "Barrilete Cosmico".


----------



## Quimtronix (1 Oct 2008)

tucapital.es dijo:


> No todo el mundo puede contratar eses depósito (Barrilete Cósmico), porque entre otras cosas ten piden un plan de pensiones y no mucha gente está dispuesto a contratarlo.
> 
> Yo sigo viendo que tiene puestos lo cartelitos del depósito suma en todos los sucursales de Caja Madrid en mi ciudad.
> 
> Salu2.



Ok, gracias por las informaciones
Lo curioso es que en la web de CajaMadrid no dice nada, será que no interesa mucho? no lo se, o que se han olvidado de ponerlo?, o sera otra cosa, que es un deposito de camuflaje, o que solo interesa a los caminantes no a los navegantes, o que quieren que no se sepa mucho, solo un poco, bueno no lo se.
La tarjeta si no se usa se podra dar de baja digo yo
Mañana saldré de dudas

Saludos


----------



## tucapital.es (1 Oct 2008)

Quimtronix dijo:


> Ok, gracias por las informaciones
> Lo curioso es que en la web de CajaMadrid no dice nada, será que no interesa mucho? no lo se, o que se han olvidado de ponerlo?, o sera otra cosa, que es un deposito de camuflaje, o que solo interesa a los caminantes no a los navegantes, o que quieren que no se sepa mucho, solo un poco, bueno no lo se.
> La tarjeta si no se usa se podra dar de baja digo yo
> Mañana saldré de dudas



Es curioso, yo también me he preguntado muchas veces porqué no publicitan todas sus ofertas en sus webs, pero no he encontrado respuesta, pero lo cierto es que es así.

Puede que se deba a ofertas puntuales de algunas sucursales o puede que les permite x cantidad de dinero por cada sucursal y que una vez terminado esa cantidad ya no lo ofrecen más y por lo tanto una publicidad en global no funcionaría bien.

En fin, de una u otra forma, a cercate a una oficina y pregunta allí.

Salu2.


----------



## ST77XX_borrado (2 Oct 2008)

hablando de ofertas puntuales en oficinas ayer mismo vi una en Caixa Catalunya que daba un 6.5% a 1 año

tenía carteles puestos en los cristales


----------



## Buster (2 Oct 2008)

ST77XX dijo:


> hablando de ofertas puntuales en oficinas ayer mismo vi una en Caixa Catalunya que daba un 6.5% a 1 año
> 
> tenía carteles puestos en los cristales



Ahora saldrán varios diciendo que la entidad está a punto de palmarla... como si lo viese.


----------



## Quimtronix (2 Oct 2008)

En fin, de una u otra forma, a cercate a una oficina y pregunta allí.

Salu2.[/QUOTE]

Bien he ido de visita y si que existe el deposito del 10% a un mes, aunque en las ventanillas solo se anuncia el barrilete cosmico y otro.
No obstante o se me ha informado mal "por ser inocente" o las cosas han cambiado, ya que el deposito es a un mes al 10% y luego pasa a ser de 4,5% durante dos meses más, total 3 meses, y queda al 6,1% de promedio, eso se me ha dicho.
Yo pendaba que despues del mes quedaba en una cuenta no deposito, pero al preguntar por si despues del mes podia hacer transfeencias se me ha tratado como si no lo hubiese entendido.

Que ceeis que se me ha ocultado informacion para que no me vinieran ganas de ir sacando dinero ? es que estoy sospechando un poco por las cosas que me han ido ocurriendo ya

Tendre que leerme la letra pequeña

Saludos


----------



## fader (2 Oct 2008)

La entidad esta a punto de palmarla.


----------



## federicoterron (2 Oct 2008)

tucapital.es dijo:


> Buenas.
> 
> El depósito suma de Caja Madrid es un depósito mensual al 10% TAE, y después te ofrece la cuenta suma al 4,5% TAE. Es para incrementos de saldo y sólo es contratable en oficinas de Caja Madrid y sigue vigente. En principio la cuenta no tiene comisiones, sin embargo, debes de tener una cuenta corriente en caja madrid y una tarjeta de crédido que te costará aproximadamente unos 12€ anuales.
> 
> ...





Quimtronix dijo:


> En fin, de una u otra forma, a cercate a una oficina y pregunta allí.
> 
> Salu2.



Bien he ido de visita y si que existe el deposito del 10% a un mes, aunque en las ventanillas solo se anuncia el barrilete cosmico y otro.
No obstante o se me ha informado mal "por ser inocente" o las cosas han cambiado, ya que el deposito es a un mes al 10% y luego pasa a ser de 4,5% durante dos meses más, total 3 meses, y queda al 6,1% de promedio, eso se me ha dicho.
Yo pendaba que despues del mes quedaba en una cuenta no deposito, pero al preguntar por si despues del mes podia hacer transfeencias se me ha tratado como si no lo hubiese entendido.

Que ceeis que se me ha ocultado informacion para que no me vinieran ganas de ir sacando dinero ? es que estoy sospechando un poco por las cosas que me han ido ocurriendo ya

Tendre que leerme la letra pequeña

Saludos[/QUOTE]

Supuestamente despues del mes al 10%, el dinero se queda en una cuenta corriente al 4.5%. Como te obliguen a tenerlo otros 2 meses al 4.5%, no creo que interese contratarlo, para eso lo tienes en ING o iBanesto.


----------



## tucapital.es (2 Oct 2008)

Al menos que lo hayan cambiado, yo tengo el contrato de la Cuenta Suma y del depósito. Pone exáctamente que siempre que superes el saldo con respecto a una fecha el dinero en la cuenta Suma rentará al 4,5%, y en el caso de que superes el máximo histórico en la cuenta Suma, se creará un depósito al 10% durante 1 mes por el dinero excedido. Además esta operativa es automática, lo hace el ordenador.

Igualmente he de decir, que abrí mi depósito al 10% y pasado el mes, quité todo mi dinero de la cuenta y lo puse en otro lado y no tuve ningún problema.

Además puedo decir, que las condiciones de mi cuenta no han cambiado, sigo recibiendo 4,5% del dinero que tengo allí metido. Más aún, según el contrato, en el caso de cambio de alguna condiciones el banco me tiene que notificar con 15 días de antelación.

Salu2.


----------



## Quimtronix (3 Oct 2008)

tucapital.es dijo:


> Al menos que lo hayan cambiado, yo tengo el contrato de la Cuenta Suma y del depósito. Pone exáctamente que siempre que superes el saldo con respecto a una fecha el dinero en la cuenta Suma rentará al 4,5%, y en el caso de que superes el máximo histórico en la cuenta Suma, se creará un depósito al 10% durante 1 mes por el dinero excedido. Además esta operativa es automática, lo hace el ordenador.
> 
> Igualmente he de decir, que abrí mi depósito al 10% y pasado el mes, quité todo mi dinero de la cuenta y lo puse en otro lado y no tuve ningún problema.
> 
> ...




Pues si, ING, ya me voy haciendo a la idea para algun dia

---

Estoy de acuerdo, esto que comentais es lo conocido por mi, ya que he tenido algun que otro deposito de los de un mes, despues del mes al vencer el deposito el dinero se queda en una cuenta sin gastos, pero sin domiciliaciones ni movimientos, o sea que no es una cuenta trabajosa de mantener para el banco, pero no es obligatorio mantenerlos alli, aunque al banco claro le guste.
Nada, me estoy oliendo que me han intentado comer el coco a mi que soy educado, je,je y me voy oliendo por que lo tienen tan camuflado sin hacer demasiada propaganda de este tipo de deposito, demasiado conocido que es ya. Entonces "barrilete cosmico" pa la gente
No se porque me sorprendo

Bien, el contrato lo dira.

Muchos saludos


----------

